# الكتاب المقدس



## رجل المستحيل (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اهلا بحضراتكم  والنهارده جاي بمفاجأه كبيره لكل اعضاء المنتدي الكرام هرد بيها علي اللي بيقول ان الاسلام دين قتل وعنف وان المسلمين بينفذوا تعاليم دينهم في قتل الناس وعارف ان كلامي اللي هقوله النهارده دا في ناس كتير اوي اول مره تسمعه علشان كدا حبيت اوضح بعض الامور علشان اللي مش عارف يعرف المهم ندخل في الموضوع 
هنعمل كدا اطلاله سريعه علي بعض نصوص الكتاب المقدس وانا متأكد انه في ناس هتسمع الكلام دا لاول مره والنصوص دي بتتكلم عن القتل في الكتاب المقدس علشان الناس اللي بتقول القتل في القران والارهاب في القران والاسلام دين العنف والمسلمين المجرمين اللي بينفذوا تعاليم دينهم الدموي 
يلا بينا نشوف مين اللي تعاليم دينه دمويه
- (التثنية 20 : 16 " وأما مدن هؤلاء الشعوب التي يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيباً فلا تستبق منها نسمة ")
قتل لكل الناس
(حزقيال 9: 6 وَاضْرِبُوا لاَ تُشْفِقْ أَعْيُنُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا لِلْهَلاَكِ.) 
يا ساتر حتي الشيوخ والاطفال والنساء 
الكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الوحيد علي وجه الارض الذي يأمر بقتل الشيوخ والنساء والاطفال
( إشعيا  13 : 16  يقول الرب : "وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم")  
سرقه ونهب بس مش عارف بصراحه يعني ايه تفضح نساؤهم دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟لا تعليق
(هوشع  13 : 16  يقول الرب : "تجازى السامرة لأنها تمردت على إلهها بالسيف يسقطون تحطم أطفالهم والحوامل تشق")
تخيل شق بطون الحوامل  لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله
( يشوع 6: 22-24 " وَأَخَذُوا الْمَدِينَةَ. وَحَرَّمُوا كُلَّ مَا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ رَجُلٍ وَامْرَأَةٍ, مِنْ طِفْلٍ وَشَيْخٍ 7- حَتَّى الْبَقَرَ وَالْغَنَمَ وَالْحَمِيرَ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. ... وَأَحْرَقُوا الْمَدِينَةَ بِالنَّارِ مَعَ كُلِّ مَا بِهَا. إِنَّمَا الْفِضَّةُ وَالذَّهَبُ وَآنِيَةُ النُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ جَعَلُوهَا فِي خِزَانَةِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ")
حتي الحيوانات تقتل وتحرق المدينه وخد الفلوس وحطها في بيت الرب (ياسلام علي تعاليم الرب)
معلومه بسيطه قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم اذا دخلتم مدينه لا تقتلوا شيخا او طفلا ولا تقطعوا شجره 
( يشوع 11: 10-12 "وَضَرَبُوا كُلَّ نَفْسٍ بِهَا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. حَرَّمُوهُمْ. وَلَمْ تَبْقَ نَسَمَةٌ. وَأَحْرَقَ حَاصُورَ بِالنَّارِ. فَأَخَذَ يَشُوعُ كُلَّ مُدُنِ أُولَئِكَ الْمُلُوكِ وَجَمِيعَ مُلُوكِهَا وَضَرَبَهُمْ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. حَرَّمَهُمْ كَمَا أَمَرَ مُوسَى عَبْدُ الرَّبِّ.)
خلي بالك دي اوامر موسي وموسي بياخد التعاليم بتاعته من الرب 
( صموئيل الأول 15: 3 - 11 "فَالآنَ اذْهَبْ وَاضْرِبْ عَمَالِيقَ وَحَرِّمُوا كُلَّ مَا لَهُ وَلاَ تَعْفُ عَنْهُمْ بَلِ اقْتُلْ رَجُلاً وَامْرَأَةً طِفْلاً وَرَضِيعاً, بَقَراً وَغَنَماً, جَمَلاً وَحِمَاراً وَأَمْسَكَ أَجَاجَ مَلِكَ عَمَالِيقَ حَيّاً, وَحَرَّمَ جَمِيعَ الشَّعْبِ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ")
يا ساتر كل حاجه حتي الرضع طيب ايه زنب الحيوانات 
وإن جاءنا الرد المسيحي أن أوامر القتل لم يأمر بها المسيح ولم تكن من أقواله, قلنا :
  المسيح عليه السلام لم يأت بدين جديد فقد قال: (متى 5: 17«لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ.).

الكلاد دا علشان محدش يرد ويقول اصل المسيح مش هو اللي قال والمسيح بنفسه قال ما جئت لانقض الناموس واكيد يسوع عارف الناموس وتعاليمه كويس يعني بمنتهي الباسطه يسوع موافق علي قتل الاطفال والشيوخ والرضع والحيوانات والسرقه والحرق والنهب .......... الخ 
سؤال : هل المسيح هو الله ؟؟
إن قالوا المسيح هو الله وهو أمر بالمحبة والسلام , نسأل: 
هل هو إله جديد أم كان هو نفسه الله في زمن آدم ونوح وإبراهيم عليهم جميعا" السلام .
إن قالوا إله جديد حديث , فهذا نهاية حواري معكم , وإن قالوا إله قديم أزلي وهو خالق الكون أو به تم خلق الكون , نسال : أليس هو القائل اقتلوا الأطفال والشيوخ والنساء ولا تبقوا منهم نسمة, أم أن الكتاب تم تحريفه وفيه أقوال نسبت إلى الله زورا" ؟
وإن قالوا هذا كان في العهد القديم , نسأل أين قال لكم الله , لا تتبعوا العهد القديم ؟
أين قال لكم المسيح هذا , وليس من جاءوا بعد المسيح ولم يقدموا أي دليل على الوحي الإلهي !!؟, وهل يعني هذا أنكم تعترفون أن الله لم يكن محبة ثم أصبح محبة بعد ذلك بناء على أقول يوحنا ؟. 

في نقطه كمان مهمه جدا ناس كتيير تقول شوف اله الاسلام الجبار المنتقم 
طيب يلا بينا ناخد كام نص من الكتاب المقدس
( نحميا 9 : 32  والآن يا الهنا الاله العظيم الجبار المخوف حافظ العهد والرحمة.)
-( أيوب 9 : 9صَانِعُ النَّعْشِ وَالْجَبَّارِ وَالثُّرَيَّا وَمَخَادِعِ الْجَنُوبِ.) 
(المزامير 24 : 8مَنْ هُوَ هَذَا مَلِكُ الْمَجْدِ؟ الرَّبُّ الْقَدِيرُ الْجَبَّارُ الرَّبُّ الْجَبَّارُ فِي الْقِتَالِ! )
دي نصوص بتصف الله بانه جبار وياريت قبل ما تتكلم عن الاسلام والقرأن اعرف كتابك الاول وبلاش تمشي ورا حد كل غرضها تتهم الاسلام وتحاول تطلعه في اسوء صوره ومش عارف بصراحه اللي يقول علي القران فيه نصوص قتل مش عارف هل هو قرا كتابه ولا هو جاهل وبيحاول يسخر من الاسلام باي شكل او هو كاره وحاقد للاسلام مش عارف بصراحه
انا مستعد اشرح لاي واحد كل ايه في القرأن بتتكلم عن القتل وايه سبب النزول وهدفها 
وياريت كمان واحد يشرح ليا يعني ايه قتل الاطفال والنساء والشيوخ والسرقه والنهب والحرق واذا كان القران فيه ايات قتل لكن هذا القتل له غرض معين وهو قتل الاعداء من الرجال الحاملين للسلاح مش قتل النساء والاطفال والسرقه والنهب وزي ما قولت انا مستعد اشرح كل الايات اللي بتتكلم عن القتل لاي حد بأذن الله واوضح كل الامور 
وشكرا لكم وياريت محدش يزعل من الكلام دا انا اتكلمت بمنتهي الادب وكل نص جبته معاه الاصحاح والعدد وتقدر تراجع بنفسك
ياريت حد يقولي يعني ايه قتل الاطفال والشيوخ والحيوانات وقتل الحوامل 
سلام عليكم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2011)

*الرد على شبهة : الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك ، فابتدأوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت 

للأستاذ نيو مان NEW_MAN


مرة اخرى نلتقي، لنقوم بالرد على اخواننا غير المسيحيين اصحاب المواقع المتخصصة في الهجوم على الكتاب المقدس، الذين يبحثون عن طريق الكمبيوتر عن اي كلمة (اقتلوا) في الكتاب المقدس، ويضعوا اقتباسا من (سفر حزقيال 9: 5 - 6) ( 5 وقال لاولئك في سمعي اعبروا في المدينة وراءه واضربوا. لا تشفق اعينكم ولا تعفوا.6 الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك ) لكي يضعوها ويخدعوا البسطاء من المسلمين أو الملحدين، أو حتى غير العارفين بالكتاب المقدس، فيصرخوا: ها هو اله المحبة والتسامح في الكتاب المقدس، يدعو شعبه في العهد القديم بالقتل للشيوخ والعذارى والاطفال والنساء. 

ولكن مهلا عزيزي، فقد خدعك من وضع لك هذه الفقرة للتدليل على ان الله يأمر شعب اليهودي بقتل الشعوب الاخرى، ليجعلوا الامر متساويا مع نبي الاسلام الذي كان يقتل الناس في غزواته الدينية، فيجبرهم اما على اعتناق الاسلام ، او دفع الجزية وشراء ثمن حياتهم وحريتهم ، او قتلهم، مبررا ان هذا هو أمر اله القرآن. 






وسوف نبين في الرد التالي حقيقة الفقرة الكتابية في سياقها كما يلي:


ولم تكن الفقرة تحكي عن امر الله لشعبه اليهودي بقتل الشعوب المعادية، بل كان النبي حزقيال يرى رؤيا روحية، كان النبي يسمع في هذه الرؤيا امر الله الى ملائكته، بتنفيذ قضائه على الشعب الخاطي (وهو نفسه شعب الله اليهودي)، وسنناقش لماذا استحق هذا الشعب هكذا قضاء من الله ؟؟ وتعال معي نقرأ التفاصيل 


اولا: من هو النبي حزقيال، ومتى كتب سفره؟

النبي حزقيال هو احد الانبياء المعاصرين لبدايات فترة السبي اليهودي الى مملكة بابل، (مثل النبي دانيال والنبي ارميا)، وبدأ كتابة سفره في السنة الخامسة لسبي يهوياكين الملك (حزقيال 1:1-3)

ينقسم سفر حزقيال الى قسمين رئيسيين يفصل بينهما سقوط اورشليم وبدأ سبي الشعب ، الاول: تحذيرات الله للشعب للتوبة في ما قبل السبي، والثاني تعزيات الله وتشجيعه للشعب اثناء السبي بوعود العودة الى اورشليم.
لمزيد من القراءة والشرح اضغط على الرابط هنا 


ثانيا: من المتكلم والى من يتكلم ومن هم المعنيين بالكلام؟ 

ولكي نستطيع ان نفهم ونبدأ الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة، علينا ان نقرأ الكلام في سياقه، ويبدأ سياق الفقرة من الاصحاح الثامن، فنقرأ ان النبي حزقيال كان جالسا مع شيوخ اليهود امام بيته حيث كان مسبيا في بابل، في السنة السادسة من السبي، وقت ان اخذه الله بالروح في رؤيا الى الهيكل في اورشليم، كان يسمع فيها ويرى النبي حزقيال ما لم يراه ويسمعه الشيوخ الواقفين معه: 

(1 وكان في السنة السادسة في الشهر السادس في الخامس من الشهر وانا جالس في بيتي ومشايخ يهوذا جالسون امامي ان يد السيد الرب وقعت علي هناك.2 فنظرت واذا شبه كمنظر نار من منظر حقويه الى تحت نار ومن حقويه الى فوق كمنظر لمعان كشبه النحاس اللامع.3 ومد شبه يد واخذني بناصية راسي ورفعني روح بين الارض والسماء واتى بي في رؤى الله الى اورشليم الى مدخل الباب الداخلي المتجه نحو الشمال حيث مجلس تمثال الغيرة المهيج الغيرة 4 واذا مجد اله اسرائيل هناك مثل الرؤيا التي رايتها في البقعة) (حزقيال 8: 1 -4) 



في هذه الرؤيا، سمع النبي حزقيال أمر الله الى ملائكته وكان يراهم في صورة ستة رجال بحسب الرؤيا ، بتنفيذ قضائه على الشعب اليهودي الخاطيء، مع التفريق بين المذنب والبريء بينهما بسمة او علامة على الجبهة، وكان يقودهم في الوسط رجلا لابس الكتان وعلى جانبه دواة كاتب وهو احد ظهورات الرب المسيح في العهد القديم. 

( 1 وصرخ في سمعي بصوت عال قائلا.قرب وكلاء المدينة كل واحد وعدته المهلكة بيده. 2 واذا بستة رجال مقبلين من طريق الباب الاعلى الذي هو من جهة الشمال وكل واحد عدته الساحقة بيده.وفي وسطهم رجل لابس الكتان وعلى جانبه دواة كاتب.فدخلوا ووقفوا جانب مذبح النحاس. 3 ومجد اله اسرائيل صعد عن الكروب الذي كان عليه الى عتبة البيت.فدعا الرجل اللابس الكتان الذي دواة الكاتب على جانبه 4 وقال له الرب.اعبر في وسط المدينة في وسط اورشليم وسم سمة على جباه الرجال الذين يئنون ويتنهدون على كل الرجاسات المصنوعة في وسطها. 5 وقال لاولئك في سمعي اعبروا في المدينة وراءه واضربوا.لا تشفق اعينكم ولا تعفوا. 6 الشيخ والشاب والعذراء والطفل والنساء اقتلوا للهلاك.ولا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة وابتدئوا من مقدسي.فابتداوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت. 7 وقال لهم نجسوا البيت واملاوا الدور قتلى.اخرجوا.فخرجوا وقتلوا في المدينة 8 وكان بينما هم يقتلون وابقيت انا اني خررت على وجهي وصرخت وقلت اه يا سيد الرب.هل انت مهلك بقية اسرائيل كلها بصب رجزك على اورشليم 9 فقال لي ان اثم بيت اسرائيل ويهوذا عظيم جدا جدا وقد امتلات الارض دماء وامتلات المدينة جنفا.لانهم يقولون الرب قد ترك الارض والرب لا يرى. 10 وانا ايضا عيني لا تشفق ولا اعفو.اجلب طريقهم على رؤوسهم. 11 واذا بالرجل اللابس الكتان الذي الدواة على جانبه رد جوابا قائلا قد فعلت كما امرتني) 
(حزقيال 9) 



لمزيد من القراءة والتوضيح : اضغط هنا على الرابط 


ثالثا: لماذا استحقت هذه المجموعة هذا القضاء الالهي ؟


كان الشعب اليهودي في اواخر ايامه قبل السبي قد ادخل العبادات الوثنية الى طقوسه، حتى انه نجّس الهيكل باقامة تماثيل للآلهة الوثنية، مثل البعليم التي ادخلها الملك آخاب، وعشتاروث وقد دخلت عبادتها في اواخر ايام المملكة اليهودية الموحدة، و الآله مولك وقد كانت من ضمن هذه العبادات ممارسة الجنس، وتقديم الذبائح البشرية وخاصة الاطفال، فكان تمثال الآله مولك من نحاس جالساً على عرش من نحاس وكان له رأس عجل عليه اكليل وكان العرش والصنم مجوفين وكانوا يشعلون في التجويف ناراً حامية جداً حتى اذا بلغت حرارة الذراعين الى الحمرة وضعوا عليها الذبيحة فاحترقت عاجلاً. وفي اثناء ذلك كانوا يدقون الطبول لمنع سماع صراخها.


كانت هذه العبادات قد استشرت وزادت في اوساط الشعب اليهودي، منذ بداية انقسام المملكة الموحدة ، اي استمرت هذه الممارسات ما يقرب من 400 سنة تقريبا، حتى اننا نقرأ عن اكثر من ملك يهودي مارسوا هذه العبادات الوثنية، مثل الملك آحاز بن يوثام الذي قدم ابنه ذبيحة في النار للآلهة الوثنية:
(1 في السنة السابعة عشرة لفقح بن رمليا ملك احاز بن يوثام ملك يهوذا.2 كان احاز ابن عشرين سنة حين ملك.وملك ست عشرة سنة في اورشليم.ولم يعمل المستقيم في عيني الرب الهه كداود ابيه3 بل سار في طريق ملوك اسرائيل حتى انه عبر ابنه في النار حسب ارجاس الامم الذين طردهم الرب من امام بني اسرائيل.4 وذبح واوقد على المرتفعات وعلى التلال وتحت كل شجرة خضراء.) (سفر الملوك الثاني 16: 1 - 4)

وايضا الملك منسّي اليهودي مقلدا الملك آخاب الاسرائيلي : 
(1 كان منسى ابن اثنتي عشرة سنة حين ملك وملك خمسا وخمسين سنة في اورشليم.واسم امه حفصيبة.2 وعمل الشر في عيني الرب حسب رجاسات الامم الذين طردهم الرب من امام بني اسرائيل3 وعاد فبنى المرتفعات التي ابادها حزقيا ابوه واقام مذابح للبعل وعمل سارية كما عمل اخاب ملك اسرائيل وسجد لكل جند السماء وعبدها.4 وبنى مذابح في بيت الرب الذي قال الرب عنه في اورشليم اضع اسمي. 5 وبنى مذابح لكل جند السماء في داري بيت الرب.6 وعبّر ابنه في النار وعاف وتفائل واستخدم جانا وتوابع واكثر عمل الشر في عيني الرب لاغاظته.7 ووضع تمثال السارية التي عمل في البيت الذي قال الرب عنه لداود وسليمان ابنه في هذا البيت وفي اورشليم التي اخترت من جميع اسباط اسرائيل اضع اسمي الى الابد.) (سفر الملوك الثاني 21: 1- 7)


ومع انتشار هذه العبادات الوثنية التي كان يقدم فيها الضحايا والذبائح البشرية وتقديم الاطفال ذبحا وحرقا بالنار لهذه الآلهة، تقليدا لعبادات وممارسات الآلهة الوثنية، ارسل الله انبيائه اكثر من مرة للتحذير من التمادي في هذه العبادات التي تقود الى ضلال الشعب وموت الابرياء، فلم يسمع الشعب ولا الملوك، وكم سنة اعطاهم الله فرصة تلو الفرصة للتوبة والرجوع واهملها الشعب والملوك ؟؟ ما يقرب من حوالي 400 سنة، حتى انتهى الامر بتنفيذ قضاء الله المحتوم عليهم بعد عنادهم وعدم استماعهم لتوبيخ الله بالكلام الهاديء واللين. 


وهكذا اعزائي القراء، فكما وضحت لكم الصورة النهائية لسياق الفقرة التي وردت في الكتاب المقدس، فبالرغم من خطية الانسان وتمرده على الله، فنحن لم نقرأ ان الله أمر شعبا بقتل شعبا آخر، ولكننا قرأنا عن رؤيا النبي في السبي، عن قضاء الله على الشعب الخاطيء، وكان الله يكلم ملائكته لتنفيذ هذا القضاء، وكان لحزقيال النبي امتيازا ان يسمع ويرى هذه الرؤية الروحية ليخبرنا بها، لكي نتعلم ونعرف عن محبة الله للبشر، وتدخله في الوقت المناسب لصالح الابرياء والمضطهدين الذين لا حول لهم ولا قوة، حينما يتمادي الشر الانساني متسلحا ومتسترا بالقوة والسلطة في صورة الملوك والحكام الفاسدين.
*


----------



## wadeetito (28 مايو 2011)

اهلا بك اخى المحبوب رجل المستحيل ونورت المنتدى هنا تقدر تسال فى اى حاجة ومن حقنا برضو نساللك فى اى حاجة تخص الاديان 
نورتنا مرة تانى  واظن الاخ العزيز سامح قام بالرد الشافى والوافى لسؤاللك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2011)

> ( إشعيا 13 : 16 يقول الرب : "وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم")
> سرقه ونهب بس مش عارف بصراحه يعني ايه تفضح نساؤهم دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟لا تعليق


*الرد مقتبس من مداخلة سابقة لأستاذى my rock
 لنقرأ الاصحاح مع بعض
عقاب بابل
رُؤيا على بابلَ رَآها إشَعيا بنُ آموصَ: 2إنصِبوا رايةً على جبَلٍ أقرَعَ إرفَعوا الصَّوتَ. أومِئوا إلى العدُوِّ ليدخُلَ أبوابَ مدينةِ العُتاةِ. 3أمَرتُ جنودي الذينَ اَختَرتُهُم، ودَعوتُ جبابِرتي ليومِ غضَبي وأبطالي المُتَشامِخينَ عاليًا 4إسمَعوا الضَّوضاءَ في الجبالِ كصوتِ جمهورٍ كبيرٍ. إسمَعوا ضجيج الحُشودِ، حُشودِ ممالِكِ الأُمَمِ، الرّبُّ القديرُ يستَعرِضُ جندَ القِتالِ. 5أقبَلوا مِنْ أرضٍ بعيدةٍ مِنْ أقاصي آفاقِ السَّماواتِ. هُم أدَواتُ غضَبِ الرّبِّ لتَدميرِ الأرضِ كُلِّها. 6ولْوِلوا، فيومُ الرّبِّقريبٌ. آتٍ بخرابٍ مِنْ عندِ القديرِ 7فتَرتَخي بسَبَبِهِ كُلُّ يَدٍ ويذوبُ قلبُ كُلِّإنسانٍ. 8يَستَولي علَيهِمِ الرُّعبُ، وتأخُذُهُم أوجاعٌ وآلامٌ، فيَتلَوَّونَ كاَمرأةٍ في المَخاضِ. يتَبادَلونَ النَّظَرَ حائِرينَ، ومِثلُ وجهِ اللَّهيبِ وجوهُهُم. 9ها يومُ الرّبِّيجيءُ قاسيًا بسُخطٍ واَتِّقادِ غضَبٍ ليَجعَلَ الأرضَ خرابًا ويُبيدَ الخاطِئينَ مِنها. 10كواكِبُ السَّماءِ ونُجومُها لا تعودُ تُرسِلُ نورَها، والشَّمسُ تُظلِمُ عندَ طُلوعِها والقمرُ لا يُضيءُ بنورِهِ 11أُعاقِبُهُم على شُرورِهِم يقولُ الرّبُّ وعلى ما اَرتكَبوا مِنْ آثامِ، وأُزيلُ كبرياءَ المُتَجبِّرينَ وأحُطُّ تشامُخ الطُّغاةِ. 12أجعَلُ الإنسانَ أندَرَ مِنَ الإبريزِ والبشَرَ مِنْ ذهَبِ أوفيرَ. 13لذلِكَ سأُزَعزِعُ السَّماواتِ وأُزلزِلُ الأرضَ مِنْ مكانِها، في سَخطي أنا الرّبُّ القديرُ وفي يومِ اَتِّقادِ غضَبي. 14فيكونُ الإنسانُ كالغَزالِ الشَّريدِ، وكغنَمِ لا يجمَعُها راعِ. فيَرجعونَ كُلُّ واحدٍ إلى شعبِهِ ويَهرُبونَ كُلُّ واحدٍ إلى أرضِهِ. 15إنْ صادفَهُ أحدٌ طعَنَهُ، وإنْ أمسكَهُ سقَطَ بالسَّيفِ. 16أطفالُهُم يُمَزَّقونَ أمامَ أنظارِهِموبيوتُهُم تُنهَبُ وتُغتَصَبُ نِساؤُهُم. 17ها أنا أُثيرُ علَيهِم بَني ماداي فهؤلاءِ لا يُبالونَ بالفِضَّةِ، ولا هُم يبتَهجونَ بالذَّهَبِ. 18إنَّما قِسيُّهُم تُمزِّقُ الفِتيانَ ولا ترحَمُ ثمرَةَ البَطنِ وعُيونُهُم لا تُشفِقُ على البنينَ. 19فإذا بابِلُ زينَةُ الممالِكِ وفخرُ أمجادِ الكَلدانيِّينَ تصيرُ كسَدومَ وعمورَةَ عِندَما دَمَّرَهُما اللهُ. 20فلا يَسكُنُها أبدًا ساكِنٌ، ولا تُعمَرُ إلى جيلٍ فجيلٍ. وفيها لا يُخيِّمُ أعرابيٌّ ولا ترعَى هُناكَ رُعاةٌ، 21بل تربِضُ وحوشُ القَفرِ ويملأُ البُومُ بُيوتَها. تأوي إليها طُيورُ النَّعامِ وترقُصُ فيها معَزُ الوَحشِ. 22تعوي في أبراجها بناتُ آوى والذِّئابُ في قُصورِها المُترَفَةِ. وقتُ بابِلَ على الأبوابِ، وأيّامُها لا تطولُ». 
و السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه بقوة, هل انت من اهل الذين يقرأون و لا يفهمون؟ بصراحة اشك في ذلك, فأنت انسان عاقل و طريقة كتابتك تدل على نضجك و عمرك, اذ ما الذي حصل؟ هل هي محاولة غير امينة للتلاعب بالنصوص و الايحاء بمعنى اخر؟

فأننا نرى بكل وضوح, كلام الاصحاح عن نبوءة ستحدث لبابل و كيف اطفالهم سيقتلون و نسائهم تغتصب و اموالهم تنهب, فأين كلامك مما يحمله النص من معنى؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2011)

> ( إشعيا 13 : 16 يقول الرب : "وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم")
> سرقه ونهب بس مش عارف بصراحه يعني ايه تفضح نساؤهم دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟لا تعليق


*الرد مقتبس من مداخلة سابقة لأستاذى my rock
 لنقرأ الاصحاح مع بعض
عقاب بابل
رُؤيا على بابلَ رَآها إشَعيا بنُ آموصَ: 2إنصِبوا رايةً على جبَلٍ أقرَعَ إرفَعوا الصَّوتَ. أومِئوا إلى العدُوِّ ليدخُلَ أبوابَ مدينةِ العُتاةِ. 3أمَرتُ جنودي الذينَ اَختَرتُهُم، ودَعوتُ جبابِرتي ليومِ غضَبي وأبطالي المُتَشامِخينَ عاليًا 4إسمَعوا الضَّوضاءَ في الجبالِ كصوتِ جمهورٍ كبيرٍ. إسمَعوا ضجيج الحُشودِ، حُشودِ ممالِكِ الأُمَمِ، الرّبُّ القديرُ يستَعرِضُ جندَ القِتالِ. 5أقبَلوا مِنْ أرضٍ بعيدةٍ مِنْ أقاصي آفاقِ السَّماواتِ. هُم أدَواتُ غضَبِ الرّبِّ لتَدميرِ الأرضِ كُلِّها. 6ولْوِلوا، فيومُ الرّبِّقريبٌ. آتٍ بخرابٍ مِنْ عندِ القديرِ 7فتَرتَخي بسَبَبِهِ كُلُّ يَدٍ ويذوبُ قلبُ كُلِّإنسانٍ. 8يَستَولي علَيهِمِ الرُّعبُ، وتأخُذُهُم أوجاعٌ وآلامٌ، فيَتلَوَّونَ كاَمرأةٍ في المَخاضِ. يتَبادَلونَ النَّظَرَ حائِرينَ، ومِثلُ وجهِ اللَّهيبِ وجوهُهُم. 9ها يومُ الرّبِّيجيءُ قاسيًا بسُخطٍ واَتِّقادِ غضَبٍ ليَجعَلَ الأرضَ خرابًا ويُبيدَ الخاطِئينَ مِنها. 10كواكِبُ السَّماءِ ونُجومُها لا تعودُ تُرسِلُ نورَها، والشَّمسُ تُظلِمُ عندَ طُلوعِها والقمرُ لا يُضيءُ بنورِهِ 11أُعاقِبُهُم على شُرورِهِم يقولُ الرّبُّ وعلى ما اَرتكَبوا مِنْ آثامِ، وأُزيلُ كبرياءَ المُتَجبِّرينَ وأحُطُّ تشامُخ الطُّغاةِ. 12أجعَلُ الإنسانَ أندَرَ مِنَ الإبريزِ والبشَرَ مِنْ ذهَبِ أوفيرَ. 13لذلِكَ سأُزَعزِعُ السَّماواتِ وأُزلزِلُ الأرضَ مِنْ مكانِها، في سَخطي أنا الرّبُّ القديرُ وفي يومِ اَتِّقادِ غضَبي. 14فيكونُ الإنسانُ كالغَزالِ الشَّريدِ، وكغنَمِ لا يجمَعُها راعِ. فيَرجعونَ كُلُّ واحدٍ إلى شعبِهِ ويَهرُبونَ كُلُّ واحدٍ إلى أرضِهِ. 15إنْ صادفَهُ أحدٌ طعَنَهُ، وإنْ أمسكَهُ سقَطَ بالسَّيفِ. 16أطفالُهُم يُمَزَّقونَ أمامَ أنظارِهِموبيوتُهُم تُنهَبُ وتُغتَصَبُ نِساؤُهُم. 17ها أنا أُثيرُ علَيهِم بَني ماداي فهؤلاءِ لا يُبالونَ بالفِضَّةِ، ولا هُم يبتَهجونَ بالذَّهَبِ. 18إنَّما قِسيُّهُم تُمزِّقُ الفِتيانَ ولا ترحَمُ ثمرَةَ البَطنِ وعُيونُهُم لا تُشفِقُ على البنينَ. 19فإذا بابِلُ زينَةُ الممالِكِ وفخرُ أمجادِ الكَلدانيِّينَ تصيرُ كسَدومَ وعمورَةَ عِندَما دَمَّرَهُما اللهُ. 20فلا يَسكُنُها أبدًا ساكِنٌ، ولا تُعمَرُ إلى جيلٍ فجيلٍ. وفيها لا يُخيِّمُ أعرابيٌّ ولا ترعَى هُناكَ رُعاةٌ، 21بل تربِضُ وحوشُ القَفرِ ويملأُ البُومُ بُيوتَها. تأوي إليها طُيورُ النَّعامِ وترقُصُ فيها معَزُ الوَحشِ. 22تعوي في أبراجها بناتُ آوى والذِّئابُ في قُصورِها المُترَفَةِ. وقتُ بابِلَ على الأبوابِ، وأيّامُها لا تطولُ». 
و السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه بقوة, هل انت من اهل الذين يقرأون و لا يفهمون؟ بصراحة اشك في ذلك, فأنت انسان عاقل و طريقة كتابتك تدل على نضجك و عمرك, اذ ما الذي حصل؟ هل هي محاولة غير امينة للتلاعب بالنصوص و الايحاء بمعنى اخر؟

فأننا نرى بكل وضوح, كلام الاصحاح عن نبوءة ستحدث لبابل و كيف اطفالهم سيقتلون و نسائهم تغتصب و اموالهم تنهب, فأين كلامك مما يحمله النص من معنى؟*


----------



## wadeetito (28 مايو 2011)

اظن انت كدة جيت فى المكان اللى انت عايزو وهتلاقى بدل الواحد الف يردو على اسائلتك لان فى المنتدى التانى ممنوع حوراات الاديان لكن هنا مسموح ولكن بشروط ارجو قرائتها ... تقبل تحياتى ومحبتى تيتووو


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2011)

> هوشع 16:13 13: 16 تجازى السامرة لانها قد تمردت على الهها بالسيف يسقطون تحطم اطفالهم و الحوامل تشق


الرد من مداخلى سابقة لأستاذى my rock

ا*نا بصراحة مللت اني اعلق نفس التعليق مع كل نص بتيجيبوه, قص و طقف...
الاصحاح الثالث عشر يتكلم عن غضب الله على اسرائيل و عن ابلاغه نبوة بما سيحصل, و جعنا نقرأ النص مع بعض:

16تُجَازَى السَّامِرَةُ لأَنَّهَا قَدْ تَمَرَّدَتْ عَلَى إِلَهِهَا. بِـالسَّيْفِ يَسْقُطُونَ. تُحَطَّمُ أَطْفَالُهُمْ وَالْحَوَامِلُ تُشَقُّ. 

الله بيتكلم عن نبوة, بيتكلم عن ما سيحصل للسامرة التي تمردت على الهها, اذ ستسقط بالسيف من قبل شعب او امة, اطفالهم تحطم من قبل شعب او امة, و حواملهم تشق من قبل شعب او امة ايضا...

عزيزي, اذا كنت ضعيفا في اللغة العربية, فأنصحك بتعلمها اولا و من ثم المناقشة ثانيا, الله لم يقل اسقطوهم, الله لم يقل حطموا اطفالهم, و الله لم يقل شقوا بطون الحوامل, الله يخبر النبي عن نبوءة و عن حدث سيحدث و كثيرا ما يقوم به الرب في العهد القديم...
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2011)

*



			يشوع 6: 22-24 " وَأَخَذُوا الْمَدِينَةَ. وَحَرَّمُوا كُلَّ مَا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ رَجُلٍ وَامْرَأَةٍ, مِنْ طِفْلٍ وَشَيْخٍ 7- حَتَّى الْبَقَرَ وَالْغَنَمَ وَالْحَمِيرَ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. ... وَأَحْرَقُوا الْمَدِينَةَ بِالنَّارِ مَعَ كُلِّ مَا بِهَا. إِنَّمَا الْفِضَّةُ وَالذَّهَبُ وَآنِيَةُ النُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ جَعَلُوهَا فِي خِزَانَةِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ")
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 هذا النص يوضح دخول الشعب العبراني لأريحا و تدميرها و شعب اريحا كان من الشعوب
الوثنية التي أغضبت الله بعبادة الوثان و الزنا و الذبائح البشرية فكان حكم الله عليهم تماما
كما حكم من قبل على سدوم و عمورة و كما فعل أيام الطوفان و لكن وقع الله عليهم
العقوبة هذه المرة عن طريق شعبه لكي تعلم هذه الشعوب المتمردة قوة بأس الله .

لقد عاقب الله هذه الشعوب لعبادتهم الوثنية و حرم الأختلاط بهم حتى لا يفتنوا الشعب اليهودي
عن عبادة الله كما حدث مع سليمان النبي عندما زاغ عن عبادة الله بسبب تعدد زوجاته من الأمم .
لم يكن شعب الله بقيادة الانبياء المختارين يساومون اي من الشعوب ( اما في التهود او الموت ) لان هذا كان حكم الله 
النهائي على شعوب تمردت على الله .

لأن الله ليس عنده محاباة فقد وقع عقوبات شديدة على شعب إسرائيل نفسه عندما حاد عن طريقه
و أبتعد عن عبادته فسمح بهزيمته شر هزيمة أمام الفلسطينيين الذين أخذوا تابوت العهد منهم 
و نرى هذا في سفر صمويل الأول كما أنه سمح بسبي الشعب اليهودي مرتان أيام البابليين
و أما الآشوريين و ذلك عندما زاغوا وراء العبادة الوثنية .
الله لم يقل لهم أنكم أعلى من جميع الشعوب إلى مدى الأيام بل جعل ذلك شرط حفظ عهده
فقط و عندما ابتعدوا عنه وقع عنهم عقوبات أشد .

و نرى ذلك في نفس سفر يشوع في الأصحاح رقم 7 و انصح بقرائته .

أيضا أمر الله بحفظ العهد للأمم التي لم تغضب الرب بشدة كما فعلت تلك القبائل السابق ذكرها و نرى هذا
في الآتي : سفر صموئيل الثاني 21 
"وكان جوع في ايام داود ثلاث سنين سنة بعد سنة فطلب داود وجه الرب.فقال الرب هو لاجل شاول ولاجل بيت الدماء لانه قتل الجبعونيين" 

أذا راجعنا هذا النص نكتشف ان هناك عقابا حل على اليهود لانهم لم يلتزموا بعهدا اقاموه مع الجبعونيين ويمكنك قراءة قصتهم في سفر يشوع الاصحاح التاسع ، وسوف نكتشف ان الله عادل سواء مع اليهود او الأمم ، بانه يوقع عقابه على شعبه اذا ما خالف عهدا اقامه مع الجبعونيين .*


----------



## رجل المستحيل (29 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا ليكم علي الرد وشكرا ليك يا تيتو مع انك ما شاركتش باي رد بس اهلا بيك انا استنيت شويه علشان اشوف كل الردود علشان ارد مره واحده 
الاخوه الافاضل قالوا كلام جميل جدا وانا متفق معاهم مليون في الميه اذا هذا هو الله في المسيحيه اله يقتل ويشرد الاطفال والرضع ويشق بطون الحوامل ويقتل الحيوانات ويامر بالسرقه والنهب .وفعلا زي ما بتقولوا في المسيحيه الله محبه وفعلا هي دي الرحمه وهو دا العدل الالهي من قتل وسفك للدماء وتشريد حتي الاله الرحيم لم يرحم الاطفال والرضع ولا حتي الحيوانات .طيب اذا كان شعب اليهود اخطأ وعصي الله ما ذنب الحيوانات وما ذنب الاطفال والرضع والشيوخ وهل يرضي الله بالسرقه والنهب وفي الاخر نقول اصل اليهود عصاه .اذا هذا هو الرب وهذه هي رحمه الرب وهكذا يتعامل الرب مع خلقه .وهل يرضي الرب ان يسلط الشعوب علي بعضها لكي تقتل وتسفك دم بعضها البعض ؟ يا له من اله رحيم فعلا الله محبه .وسؤال مهم جدا يا تري ايه مصير الناس اللي بتسفك وبتقتل دي ؟ يا تري مصيرهم الملكوت علي اعتبار انهم ينفذون تعاليم الرب ؟وهل يمكن انا نطلق عليهم اسم جنود الرب الذين يختارهم الله لكي يعذب بهم الشعوب ؟ويقوموا بالقتل والتشريد وسفك دم حتي الحيوانات .فما ذنب الحيوانات ؟وما ذنب الاطفال ؟يا سلام فعلا علي الرب العادل الرحيم الرءوف اللي بينتقم من الناس بابشع الصور والجرايم .يا راجل دا في الحياه العاديه مينفعش نعاقب الناس بالطريقه المتوحشه دي وعمرنا ما شوفنا حد يقول يلا نقتل ونسفك الدماء ونقتل الشيوخ والاطفال لاي حد اخطأ.لكن الرب يفعل هذه الاعمال الوحشيه 
انا لو عليا كان نفسي ابقي من جنود الرب علشان اسفك دم الاطفال والنساء واجي وافتخر واقول دي تعاليم الرب علشان نعاقب المخطئ يلا بينا نفسك الدماء ونقتل ونشرد ونقوم بالاعمال الوحشيه باسم الرب زي بالظبط ما حصل في الحملات الصليبيه اكيد طبعا سمعت عنها اكثر من ميه سنه من القتل والتشريد لبلاد المسلمين وكل هذا باسم الرب
وبعدين فين رحمه الله الي تكلم عنها البابا شنوده في قصه الصلب والفداء يجي ويقولك الله رحيم الله بعث ابنه الوحيد علشان يفدي البشريه وعلشان الرب رحيم ميرضاش انه يعذب الناس .وانا بقول الله فعلا يا بابا شنوده الله فعلا رحيم في المسيحيه وهذا هو الدليل من قتل وتشريد واعمال وحشيه يندي لها الجبين 

وحضرتك اتكلمت عن النبي محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم وقولت كان بيجبر الناس علي دخول الاسلام وكان بيدفع الناس جزيه .نبي الاسلام يا سيدي الفاضل كان يحارب الاعداء كان بيحاب عدو يرد قتل المسلمين ومحو الاسلام من علي وجه الارض وتتجلي عظمته صلي الله عليه وسلم لما قال (لا تقتلوا شيخا او طفلا ولا تقطعوا شجره )شايف الاخلاق الكريمه لانه بيحارب رجال ولا زنب للاطفال او الشيوخ او حتي الشجر والحيوانات .ولكن الرب في المسيحيه يقال ويشرد كل الناس ويقتل وشرد اطفال وحيوانات ليس لها ززنب 

واذا كان النبي بياخد جزيه فدي مجرد ملاليم علي القادرين فقط من الرجال وكان يعفي منها الشيوخ والاطفال والنساء والغير قادرين .اي انها كانت علي القادرين فقط زي ضريبه علشان الخدمات .واذا كان المسيحي او اليهودي بيدفع جزيه فا المسلم يدفع الزكاه واعمل مقارنه بسيطه تعالي نشوف المسلم بيدفع كام والمسيحي بيدفع كام المسلم يدفع زكاه علي الاموال وعلي الدهب وعلي الزرع وهذا غير زكاه الاعياد وغيرها لكن المسيحي يدفع مجرد جزيه علي القادر فققققققققققققققققققققققققققققط من الرجال .يعني لو المسيحي بيدفع جنيه المسلم بيدفع 10 جنيه .والمسلمين اللي بتتكلم عنهم دول هما اللي حرورا مصر من الرومان دا اذا كنت مصري ياريت تقري التاريخ وتشوف الرومان كانوا بيعملوا ايه مع الاقباط المصرين يا راجل دول كانوا بيفرضوا عليهم ضرايب علي الميت تخيل انك تروح تدفن حد قريبك تدفع عليه ضريبه .وكانوا بيرموا المصرين احياء الي السباع والاسود وكانوا بيجبوهم علي تغير الطائفه بتاعتهم.ولما فتح عمرو بن العاص مصر طرد الرومان وامن الناس وكتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير اوي دخل الاسلام من المصريين لما شافوا الاسلام وطريقه التعامل المحترمه ومفيش اجبار علي الدين وكل واحد حر الناس تحولت الي الاسلام واصبح مصر دوله اسلاميه .مش زي ما بتفهوا الشباب المسيحي الغلبان اللي مش عارف حاجه وتقولوا ليهم المسلمين المجرمين اجبروا اهل مصر علي دخول الاسلام والمسلمين المجرمين اجبروا الناس علي دفع الجزيه واظن اني اتكلمت في موضوع الجزيه .وفعلا الحقد والغل من القساوسه مع احترامي ليهم مش عايزين يقولوا كلمه حق .ودا الطبيعي علشان مش هيقولوا للشباب المسيحي اجدانا الاقباط وجدوا ان الاسلام دين سمح وعلشان كدا دخلوا فيه.لكن الافكار المسمومه والحقد الدفين لازم يبقي موجود ويبدأوا يحشو عقول الناس باكاذيب .الناس الطيبه للاسف اللي بتثق في رجال دينهم 

وعلشان نكمل بقي باقي اوصاف الله الرحيم في المسيحه ناخد كمان كام نص حلوين علشان نشوف اله المحبه والرحمه بيعمل ايه وعلي اعتبار ان يسوع هو الله يبقي يلا نشوف اخلاق يسوع ايه مع الشعوب .يسوع الرحيم اللي نزل واتصلب علشان البشريه وعلشان بيحب الناس فعلا هذه هي المحبه الحقيقيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

مزمور(137-9):" طوبى لمن يمسك أطفالك ويضرب بهم الصخرة"



ارميا(14-12):" حين يصومون لا اسمع صراخهم وحين يصعدون محرقة وتقدمة لا اقبلهم بل بالسيف والجوع والويا أنا أفنيهم

ارميا (11-22):" لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود.هاأنذا أعاقبهم.بموت الشبان بالسيف ويموت بنوهم وبناتهم بالجوع 23 ولا تكون لهم بقية لأني اجلب شرا 

*إرميا(19-9):" وأطعمهم لحم بنيهم ولحم بناتهم فيأكلون كل واحد لحم صاحبه في الحصار والضيق الذي يضايقهم به أعداؤهم وطالبوا نفوسهم"

يا ساتر يارب الناس تاكل لحم بعضها اعوز بالله


*صمويل الثانى(12-31):" وأخرج الشعب الذي فيها ووضعهم تحت مناشير ونوارج حديد وفؤوس حديد"

مش ممكن ايه البشاعه دي

*حزقيال(23-25):" واجعل غيرتي عليك فيعاملونك بالسخط.يقطعون أنفك وأذنيك وبقيتك تسقط بالسيف.يأخذون بنيك وبناتك وتؤكل بقيتك بالنار"


يا ساتر قطع الاذن والانف يا ساتر علي الانتقام

*حزقيال(9-7):" وقال لهم نجسوا البيت واملئوا الدور قتلى.اخرجوا.فخرجوا وقتلوا في المدينة"

ازاي يعني ينجسوا البيت يتبولوا فيه يعني ولا ايه بالظبط يا سلام علي التعاليم والاموار 

صمويل الثانى(4-12):" وأمر داود الغلمان فقتلوهما وقطعوا أيديهما وأرجلهما وعلقوهما على البركة في حبرون.وأما رأس ايشبوشث فأخذوه ودفنوه في قبر ابنير في حبرون"


تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ يا ساتر علي الوحشيه فعلا الاسلام دا دين قتل وعنف فعلا

يشوع (11-14):" ونهب الإسرائيليون لأنفسهم كل غنائم تلك المدن. أما الرجال فقتلوهم بحد السيف فلم يبق منهم حي 15 كما أمر الرب موسى عبده هكذا أمر موسى يشوع، فنفذ يشوع ما عهد إليه به فلم يغفل شيئا من كل ما أمر الرب به موسى "

هي دي فعلا التعاليم ولا بلاش

*متى (10-34):" لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاما على الأرض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا 

وطبعا انتو اكيد عارفين ان دا كلام يسوع يا سلام عليك يا يسوع وعلي تعاليمك

لوقا(19-27):" أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن املك عليهم فأتوا بهم الى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي"



هي دي الرحمه ولا بلاش


ياريت يا اخ تيتو تكون قريت كتابك الاول وتشوف ازاي الرب بيتعامل مع الشعوب ويعدين اتكلم عن القتل في القران 

شكرا ليكم جميعا


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مايو 2011)

بالطبع انت يا " رجل المستحيل " مستحيل تقرأ لانك لا تريد ان تفهم وطبعا لم تعلق بكلمة على الردود اللي فوق إلا بنفس الكلام اللي بدأت بيه حوارك وده دليل انك مش عارف ترد تقول اية بدليل انك لم تقتبس اي شيء ولم ترد على اي شيء وعشان نشوف انت ازاي مابتقرأش أصلا هاسألك سؤال ، انت قلت :



> لوقا(19-27):" أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن املك عليهم فأتوا بهم الى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي"


استخرج لي هذا الأصحاح كاملا من الكتاب المقدس كدة عشان نشوف هو اية الموضوع بالضبط ..


نكمل مع مستواك العقلي :



> *متى (10-34):" لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاما على الأرض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا


ممكن تجيب لنا اي تفسير لهذه الآية ؟ تفضل هات .


ونستكمل بعدين عشان تتعود على القراءة ..


----------



## رجل المستحيل (29 مايو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بالطبع انت يا " رجل المستحيل " مستحيل تقرأ لانك لا تريد ان تفهم وطبعا لم تعلق بكلمة على الردود اللي فوق إلا بنفس الكلام اللي بدأت بيه حوارك وده دليل انك مش عارف ترد تقول اية بدليل انك لم تقتبس اي شيء ولم ترد على اي شيء وعشان نشوف انت ازاي مابتقرأش أصلا هاسألك سؤال ، انت قلت :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



هعمل اقتباس اهو ومتزعلش



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا بيك يا اخي الفاضل بس مع احترامي ليك الرد مش بالاقتباس انا رديت علي الكلام بصوره مجمله ومش محتاج اخد كل كلمه واعلق عليها .وانا الحمد لله رديت علي الكلام اللي اتقال لان رد الاخوه ممكن نختصره في كلمتين ان دا عقاب الله لليهود العصاه مش كدا ولا ايه ولو كان الكلام يقصد حاجه تانيه فيا ريت توضحلي حضرتك 
ثانيا بقي انت اخترت نصيين من اللي جبتهم ومش عارف يعني بصراحه بتقولي فسرهم انت وبتقولي اقري الاصحاح من اوله انا اللي يهمني الشاهد من النص ايه يسوع بيقول ما جئت لاضع سلام بل سيف يعني حرب وقتل وانا هتفق معاك في حاجه ان يسوع بيقول كدا علي الاعداء مش كدا .مش دا قصدك .طيب جميل جدا ليه بقي لما اي ايه في القران تتكلم عن الحرب وقتال الاعداء يجي واحد مسيحي محترم يقولك شوف القتل في القران ؟؟؟ولا كلامي غلط انا قصدت اجيب النصوص دي علشان اقول ان قتل الاعداء مش جريمه لكن قتل الاطفال والرضع وشق بطون الحوامل لغرض الانتقام هي دي الوحشيه 
وبعدين فين ردك علي الكلام بتاعي علشان انت بتقول اني مردتش علي الكلام اذا كنت انت اصلا مردتش علي كلامي ويادوب اخدت نصين وكمان بتقولي فسرهم انت وروح اقراهم يا راجل يعني بتقولي اني مردتش علي الكلام وانت اصلا مردتش علي كلامي 
وانا قولت نفس الكلام علشان متفق مع الناس اللي ردت عليا ان هذه هي تعاليم الرب وهكذا يتعامل الرب مع الشعوب بمنتهي الوحشيه والقتل والتشريد حتي لما يترك الحيوانات وكمان بيامر بالسلب والنهب 

انا رديت علي الكلام اللي اتقال بصوره مجمله ومش محتارج اخد كل كلمه واكتب عليها تعليق لان اصلا الموضوع كله بيدور في نقطه واحده وهي اوامر الرب بالقتل والتشريد والوحشيه 

وياريت بقي بلاش الكلام المسيحي اللي بيتقال زي افتح قلبك واصلك مش هتفهم وكل ما حد يسال سؤال الرد يكون جاهز وهو ان قلبك مقفول ولازم تفتح قلبك ليسوع اللي بيحبك وواضح فعلا ان يسوع محب وبدليل اوامر التقل والتشريد الشعوب دي .فبلاش الكلام دا لان المسيحيه معروفه الاسئله فيها مش بتخلص والامور اللي غير مقبوله مش بتخلص علشان كدا بيقولوا للاطفال والناس المسكينه افتح قلبك واعي تسال او تستفسر علشان يسوع هيزعل منك لازم تسمع وتقول امين يا راجل دا انا مره بسال واحد رد عليا قالي انت هتدخل النار كل دا علشان بسال ههههههههههههههه

ياريت ترد علي الكلام وكل النصوص وتقولي ازاي يتعامل الرب مع الشعوب بالوحشيه دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  
وبعدين يا اخي الفاضل انا اصلا متفق مع كلام الناس اللي رديت عليا ومتفق معاهم ان دي تعاليم الرب وهي دي الطريقه اللي بيتعامل بيها الرب مع الشعوب مش كدا ولا  ايه بس يا سيدي الموضوع كدا منتهي لاننا اصلا متفقين وهو دا اللي انا قولته ان دي تعاليم الرب وجيت وسالت ازاي يتعامل الرب مع الشعوب كدا ؟الاخوه ردوا عليا وقالوا علشان اليهود عصاه .انا بقي متفق معاهم ان دي هي الطريقه اللي بتعامل بيها اله المحبه مع الشعوب من شق للبطون وقتل للاطفال والرضع والحيوانات 
كدا الموضوع منتهي وشكرا ليكم لانكم وضحتم ايه هي صوره اله الرحمه وصوره يسوع اللي بيحب العالم لان المحبه واضحه جدا اهي 
شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 مايو 2011)

*أنت إنسان مبرمج ولا تقرأ حرفا مما يُكتب لك وإن قرأت لا تفهم أبدا. داخل حافظ كلمتين جايبهم من النت ومش فاهم حاجة ومسكّر أذنيك كي لا تسمع.

يالله بقى قولّي معنى الآيات دي أيه يا شطّور:

فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الْأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (التوبة 5)*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (29 مايو 2011)

رجل المستحيل قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> شكرا ليكم علي الرد وشكرا ليك يا تيتو مع انك ما شاركتش باي رد بس اهلا بيك انا استنيت شويه علشان اشوف كل الردود علشان ارد مره واحده
> الاخوه الافاضل قالوا كلام جميل جدا وانا متفق معاهم مليون في الميه اذا هذا هو الله في المسيحيه اله يقتل ويشرد الاطفال والرضع ويشق بطون الحوامل ويقتل الحيوانات ويامر بالسرقه والنهب .وفعلا زي ما بتقولوا في المسيحيه الله محبه وفعلا هي دي الرحمه وهو دا العدل الالهي من قتل وسفك للدماء وتشريد حتي الاله الرحيم لم يرحم الاطفال والرضع ولا حتي الحيوانات .طيب اذا كان شعب اليهود اخطأ وعصي الله ما ذنب الحيوانات وما ذنب الاطفال والرضع والشيوخ وهل يرضي الله بالسرقه والنهب وفي الاخر نقول اصل اليهود عصاه .اذا هذا هو الرب وهذه هي رحمه الرب وهكذا يتعامل الرب مع خلقه .وهل يرضي الرب ان يسلط الشعوب علي بعضها لكي تقتل وتسفك دم بعضها البعض ؟ يا له من اله رحيم فعلا الله محبه .وسؤال مهم جدا يا تري ايه مصير الناس اللي بتسفك وبتقتل دي ؟ يا تري مصيرهم الملكوت علي اعتبار انهم ينفذون تعاليم الرب ؟وهل يمكن انا نطلق عليهم اسم جنود الرب الذين يختارهم الله لكي يعذب بهم الشعوب ؟ويقوموا بالقتل والتشريد وسفك دم حتي الحيوانات .فما ذنب الحيوانات ؟وما ذنب الاطفال ؟يا سلام فعلا علي الرب العادل الرحيم الرءوف اللي بينتقم من الناس بابشع الصور والجرايم .يا راجل دا في الحياه العاديه مينفعش نعاقب الناس بالطريقه المتوحشه دي وعمرنا ما شوفنا حد يقول يلا نقتل ونسفك الدماء ونقتل الشيوخ والاطفال لاي حد اخطأ.لكن الرب يفعل هذه الاعمال الوحشيه
> ...


انتا لية مصمم انك تسأل اسئلة غبية ماالاخ سامح رد عليك و ان دى رؤية ونبوات عن شعوب متمردة يعنى عقاب   عكس دينك
اولا لم تكن حروب لنشر الدين مثل دينك الذى ام ينتشر الا بالسيف والارهاب
ثانيا لم تكن حروب ردة مثل حروب النبى 
ثالثا لم تكن شريعة عند اليهود مثل شريعة الجهاد عند حضرتك
اتفهمت ولا نقوا تانى


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مايو 2011)

> الرد مش بالاقتباس انا رديت علي الكلام بصوره مجمله ومش محتاج اخد كل كلمه واعلق عليها



لا ، انت ماردتش انت بتكتب مقالات وانت في الاول كنت كاتب مقالة وبعدها ايات ، طبعا المقالة هى كلام فارغ لا قيمه له ، فإحنا وضعنا لك التفسير لكل آية ولم تعلق عليه الا بما علقت عليه قبله وكأن التفسير قال هذا !! وهذا دليل انك لا تقرأ



> انيا بقي انت اخترت نصيين من اللي جبتهم ومش عارف يعني بصراحه بتقولي فسرهم انت



يا مدلس ، لم اختر اي نصين فقط ، بل سأستكمل كما قلت لك ولم اقل لك فسرهم بل قلت لك ضع الأول في السياق والثاني احضر له التفسير وليس فسره انت ،، فأين ردك :



> انا اللي يهمني الشاهد من النص ايه يسوع بيقول ما جئت لاضع سلام بل سيف



يا عديم الفهم ، فعلا الرب يسوع قال كدة ، ولكن السيف ده على مين ؟
علينا نحن المسيحيون وليس منا ، ولهذا طلبت منك ان تضع النص كاملا او تفسيره ، فأنت بترت النص من سياقه لأنك تعلم انك كاذب ولا يوجد ما توحي اليه في الكتاب المقدس ،



> وانا هتفق معاك في حاجه ان يسوع بيقول كدا علي الاعداء مش كدا


لا ، دا بيقول كدا من الأعداء !



> طيب جميل جدا ليه بقي لما اي ايه في القران تتكلم عن الحرب وقتال الاعداء



نحن نضع النص بدون بتر ومع التفاسير الإسلامية له ولا نفسره من انفسنا لاننا نثبت كلامنا من كلامك ولسنا مثلكم بالبتر والتكرار الفارغ !



> انا قصدت اجيب النصوص دي علشان اقول ان قتل الاعداء مش جريمه لكن قتل الاطفال والرضع وشق بطون الحوامل لغرض الانتقام هي دي الوحشيه



يا عديم الفهم ، شق بطون الحوامل كان ضد الشعب اليهودي وليس منهم ، ودي كانت نبوة مش امر ، امتى هاتقرأ وبعد ما تقرأ امتى هاتفهم !!؟

بتفسر بعدم فهم وكمان من غير ما تقرأ من الأساس ، ناقل اعمى !



> وبعدين فين ردك علي الكلام بتاعي


انت عايزني ارد على هرتلتك دي ؟
انت سنك كام سنة ؟

كلامك كله لا قيمة له بل النصوص !



> يا راجل يعني بتقولي اني مردتش علي الكلام وانت اصلا مردتش علي كلامي



يا عديم الفهم ، كلامك انا لست مطالب بالرد عليه لانه كلامك انت فلا قيمة له ، اما انت فلم ترد على الإجابة التي تم تقديمها للرد على سؤالك انت !!

فهمت ؟


نكرر تاني الكلام اللي هربت منه :

بالطبع انت يا " رجل المستحيل " مستحيل  تقرأ لانك لا تريد ان تفهم وطبعا لم تعلق بكلمة على الردود اللي فوق إلا  بنفس الكلام اللي بدأت بيه حوارك وده دليل انك مش عارف ترد تقول اية بدليل  انك لم تقتبس اي شيء ولم ترد على اي شيء وعشان نشوف انت ازاي مابتقرأش أصلا  هاسألك سؤال ، انت قلت :



> لوقا(19-27):" أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن املك عليهم فأتوا بهم الى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي"


استخرج لي هذا الأصحاح كاملا من الكتاب المقدس كدة عشان نشوف هو اية الموضوع بالضبط ..


نكمل مع مستواك العقلي :



> *متى (10-34):" لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاما على الأرض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا


ممكن تجيب لنا اي تفسير لهذه الآية ؟ تفضل هات .


ونستكمل بعدين عشان تتعود على القراءة ..


----------



## رجل المستحيل (29 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم

في البدايه احب اشكركم علي الادب الجم والاسلوب الراقي في الحوار واشكر اي واحد تطاول عليا بالكلام بس انا برضو مش هرد ومش هغلط لاني رجل مسلم الحمد لله وديني يعلمني الادب في الحوار والا اتاطول علي احد حتي لو يخالفني الراي 

ثانيا بقي النقطه المهمه جدا انا رد عليا لحد دلوقتي 5 اعضاء وانا المفروض اني ارد علي كلام كل واحد والا سوف اتهم باني مش برد بس طبعا مش هينفع ارد علي 5 في نفس الوقت وكل واحد يرد عليا وانا ارد عليه ويرد عليا وانا ارد علي الرد ويجي واحد تاني يدخل والمفروض برضو اني ارد عليه .طبعا كدا مش هينفع ياريت اذا تكرمتوا واحد بس يتكلم معايا علشان نعرف نرد علي بعض وعلي كل الكلام لكن اني ارد علي 5 في وقت واحد دا غير كمان انه ممكن اي حد تاني يدخل ويتكلم فدا طبعا مينفعش وعلشان كدا انا بطلب من اداره المنتدي الكريمه او واحد من الخمسه علشان اتكلم معاه والا بالطريقه دي مش هيبقي حوار .انتو طبعا كلكم شطار واي واحد فيكم هيعرف يرد عليا وعلشان كدا ياريت تخصصوا واحد للرد لاني مينفعش اكلم خمسه في نفس الوقت وارد علي كل واحد فيهم وهو يرد وانا ارد علي كلامه ويجي واحد تاني يرد لان كدا مش هنخلص 

شكرا ليكم بس الاخ تيتو لما كلمني قالي هتلاقي حوار راقي ومحترم وهتلاقي ناس كويسه ترد عليك فا ياريت بلاش كلام ملوش لازمه واللي هيغلط فيا انا مش هغلط فيه 

شكرا وياريت تخصصوا واحد للرد لان دي مش طريقه حوار


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مايو 2011)

> في البدايه احب اشكركم علي الادب الجم والاسلوب الراقي في  الحوار واشكر اي واحد تطاول عليا بالكلام بس انا برضو مش هرد ومش هغلط لاني  رجل مسلم الحمد لله وديني يعلمني الادب في الحوار والا اتاطول علي احد حتي  لو يخالفني الراي



لا ، انا ماغلطش فيك ، لما اقول عليك عديم الفهم فأنا قبل ما اقول اثبت ده ، يعني دي صفحة فيك ، زي طويل قصير تخين رفيع ...إلخ ، فده مستواك

واما عن ان دينك بيأمرك بعدم السب فدي أكبر كذبة ، لأن دينك بيأمرك بسب المسيحي بل وعقائده ، اقرأ 


*

1. القرآن

وَلَا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ    زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ   مَرْجِعُهُمْ  فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (108) الأنعام

لاحظوا هنا أن سبب المنع ليس هو لأن اخلاق المسلم سامية وراقية ولا يجب أن    يخرج هذه الألفاظ ! ، لا يا سادة ، ولكن سبب المنع هو لعدم سب الله من    الذين يدعون من دون الله ! ، يعني لو لم ولن يشتموا الله فالسماح موجود    بالسب !! أرأيتم !!

 ولننظر ألى ما قاله الطبري :

القول في تأويل قوله تعالى: {وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ}
قال أبو جعفر: يقول تعالى ذكره لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وللمؤمنين    به: ولا تسبُّوا الذين يدعو المشركون من دون الله من الآلهة والأنداد،    فيسبَّ المشركون اللهَ جهلا منهم بربهم، واعتداءً بغير علم، كما:-
13738- حدثني المثنى قال، حدثنا أبو صالح قال، حدثني معاوية بن صالح، عن    علي بن أبي طلحة، عن ابن عباس قوله: (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله    فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) ، قال: قالوا: يا محمد، لتنتهين عن سبِّ آلهتنا، أو لنهجوَنَّ ربك! فنهاهم الله أن يسبوا أوثانهم، فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم.

13739- حدثنا بشر بن معاذ قال، حدثنا يزيد قال، حدثنا سعيد، عن قتادة قوله:    (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) ، كان المسلمون يسبون أوثان الكفار، فيردّون ذلك عليهم، فنهاهم الله أن يستسِبُّوا لربهم، (1) فإنهم قومٌ جهلة لا علم لهم بالله.

13740- حدثنا محمد بن الحسين قال، حدثنا أحمد بن المفضل قال، حدثنا أسباط،    عن السدي: (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير   علم)  ، قال: لما حضر أبا طالب الموتُ، قالت قريش: انطلقوا بنا فلندخل على   هذا  الرجل، فلنأمره أن ينهى عنا ابن أخيه، فإنا   نستحي  أن نقتله بعد موته، فتقول العرب:"كان يمنعه فلما مات قتلوه"!  فانطلق  أبو  سفيان، وأبو جهل، والنضر بن الحارث، وأمية وأبيّ ابنا خلف،  وعقبة بن  أبي  معيط، وعمرو بن العاص، والأسود بن البختري، وبعثوا رجلا  منهم يقال   له:"المطلب"، قالوا: استأذن على أبي طالب! فأتى أبا طالب فقال:  هؤلاء مشيخة   قومك يريدون الدخولَ عليك! فأذن لهم، فدخلوا عليه فقالوا:  يا أبا طالب،   أنت كبيرنا وسيدنا، وإنّ محمدًا قد آذانا وآذى آلهتنا، فنحبّ أن تدعوه فتنهاهُ عن ذكر آلهتنا، ولندَعْه وإلهه! فدعاه، فجاء نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال له أبو طالب: هؤلاء قومك وبنو عمك! قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما تريدون؟ قالوا: نريد أن تدعنا وآلهتنا، وندعك وإلهك!    قال له أبو طالب: قد أنصفك قومك، فاقبل منهم! فقال النبي صلى الله عليه    وسلم:"أرأيتم إن أعطيتكم هذا، هل أنتم معطيَّ كلمة إن تكلمتم بها ملكتم    العرب، ودانت لكم بها العجم، وأدَّت لكم الخراج؟ (1) قال أبو جهل: نعم    وأبيك، لنعطينكها وعشرَ أمثالها، فما هي؟ قال: قولوا:"لا إله إلا الله"!    فأبوا واشمأزُّوا. قال أبو طالب: يابن أخي، قل غيرها، فإن قومك قد فزعوا    منها! قال: يا عم، ما أنا بالذي أقول غيرها حتى يأتوني بالشمس فيضعوها في    يديّ، (2) ولو أتوني بالشمس فوضعوها في يديّ ما قلت غيرها! إرادةَ أن    يُؤْيسهم، فغضبوا وقالوا: لتكفّنَّ عن شتمك آلهتنا، أو لنشتمنك ولنشتمن من يأمرك. فذلك قوله (فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) .

13741- حدثنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى قال، حدثنا محمد بن ثور، عن معمر، عن قتادة قال: كان المسلمون يسبون أصنام الكفار، فيسب الكفار الله عدوًا بغير علم، فأنزل الله: (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) .

13742- حدثني يونس قال، أخبرنا ابن وهب قال، قال ابن زيد في قوله: (فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) قال: إذا سببت إلهه سبَّ إلهك، فلا تسبوا آلهتهم.

جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن (  12 / 35 )

*
*لاحظوا أن الباديء هو رسول    الإسلام والمسلمون وليس الكفار ! ولم يكن ليرضى أن يكف عن سب آلهتهم حتى    مع تدخل عمه ابا طالب في التوسط بينهم وبينه رغم ان الكفرة هؤلاء قد  كانوا   أكثر شهامة وتحضر وقالوا أنهم لا يريدوا أن يقتلوه بعد موت ابا  طالب لانه   عار ان يقال عليهم أنهم قتلوه بعد موت عمله وذهبوا الى بيت عمه  بأنفسهم   ليتكلموا بالعقل وبالأدب وطلبوا طلب بسيط وهو الكف عن سب آلهتهم  ومع ذالك   لم يرضى نبي الإسلام ! ، أرأيتم كيف يكون التمسك بالسباب ؟!

وفي تفسير إبن كثير جاء شيء عجيب...


 يَقُولُ تَعَالَى نَاهِيًا لِرَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالْمُؤْمِنِينَ (5) عَنْ سَبِّ آلِهَةِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ، وَإِنْ كَانَ فِيهِ مَصْلَحَةٌ،    إِلَّا أَنَّهُ يَتَرَتَّبُ عَلَيْهِ مَفْسَدَةٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْهَا،   وَهِيَ  مُقَابَلَةُ الْمُشْرِكِينَ بِسَبِّ (6) إِلَهِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ،   وَهُوَ  اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ.



تخيلوا أن السب فيه مصلحة !! وهل يكره المسلم المصلحة ! ، اليست هذه رخصة في السب الصريح !؟

ولن استرسل أكثر من هذا... وننتقل إلى الأحاديث ...

2. الأحاديث

** دخل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلان . فكلماه بشيء لا أدري ما هو . فأغضباه . فلعنهما وسبهما . فلما خرجا قلت : يا رسول الله ! من أصاب من الخير شيئا ما أصابه هذان . قال " وما ذاك " قالت قلت : لعنتهما وسببتهما . قال " أو ما علمت ما شارطت عليه ربي ؟ قلت : اللهم ! إنما أنا بشر . فأي المسلمين لعنته أو سببته فاجعله له زكاة وأجرا " . * *الراوي:       عائشة      المحدث:           مسلم           -   المصدر:  صحيح مسلم   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2600
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح * 
*
**
الرسول الكريم يلعن ويسب !


* 1 - *من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا*
*الراوي:       -      المحدث:           محمد المناوي           -   المصدر:  تخريج أحاديث المصابيح   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4/267
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  رجاله موثقون    * 
 2 - *إذا رأيتم الرجل يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا*
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           السيوطي           -   المصدر:  الجامع الصغير   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  633
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح    * 
 3 - *من تعزى عليكم بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنو*
*الراوي:       -      المحدث:           محمد الأمين الشنقيطي           -   المصدر:  أضواء البيان    -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  3/527
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح    * 
 4 - * من تعزى بعزى الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه و لا تكنوا *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  269
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  رجاله ثقات    * 
 5 - * إذا رأيتم الرجل يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه و لا تكنوا *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  صحيح الجامع   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  567
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح    * 
 6 - * من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه ، ولا تكنوا . *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  تخريج مشكاة المصابيح   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4828
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح    * 
 7 - * عن أبي رضي الله عنه أن رجلا اعتزى فأعضه أبي بهن أبيه فقالوا : ما كنت فاحشا قال : إنا أمرنا بذلك *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1/538
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناده صحيح    * 
 8 - * عن أبي بن كعب أنه سمع رجلا يقول : يا آل فلان فقال له اعضض بهن  أبيك ولم يكن فقال له : يا أبا المنذر ما كنت فاحشا فقال : إني سمعت رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : من تعزى بعزى الجاهلية فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1/538
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناد رجاله ثقات فهو صحيح إن كان الحسن سمعه من عتي بن ضمرة فإنه كان مدلسا وقد عنعنه    * 
 9 - * من سمعتموه يدعو بدعوى الجاهلية فأعضوه بهنأبيه ولا تكنوا  . *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الوادعي           -   المصدر:  الصحيح المسند   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  10
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  حسن    * 
*

طبعا تريدوا أن تعرفوا ما هو الـ " هن " ! سأترككم مع المراجع اللغوية لتعرفوا بأنفسكم !

وايضاً : أخرجه أحمد (5/133، 136) أو رقم (21298، 21313، 21314، 21315،    21317) والبخاري في "الأدب المفرد" (963) والنسائي في "الكبرى"    (6/242/1080، 10811، 10812) والطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (1/رقم: 532)    وغيرهم، وصححه الألباني في "الصحيحة" (269) 

القاموس المحيط :
**(والهَنُ) الفَرْجُ أصلُه    هَنٌّ عند بعضِهم فَيُصَغَّرُ هُنَيْناً وتَنَح (ها هُنا وها هُنَّا    وهَهُنَّا) ج أُبْعُدْ قَليلاً أو يقالُ للحَبِيبُ (هَهُنا وهُنا) أي    اقْتَرِبْ وللبَغيضِ (هَهَنَّا) وهنَّا أي تَنَحَّ وَيجِيء في الياءِ إن    شاءََ اللَّهُ تعالى*​http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.asp...l/5105622.html

​*لسان العرب

**وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ:
مَنْ تَعَزَّى بِعَزاءِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فأَعِضُّوه بِهَنِ أَبيه وَلَا تَكْنُوا
أَي قُولوا لَهُ: اعْضَضْ بأَيْرِ أَبيك ولا تكنوا عن الأَير بَالْهَنِ تَنْكِيلًا وتأْديباً لِمَنْ دعَا دَعْوى الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ
( 7 : 188 )*​﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿        


*
قد عمل كبار الصحابة بهذه الوصية ، ورأوا ذلك عقوبة وقعت على مستحقها ، ولم يروا ذلك مستقبحاً في شيء ؟! وقد سبق ذِكر قول أبي بن كعب راوي الحديث لها ، وقد قالها – أيضاً – أبو بكر الصدِّيق رضي     الله عنه ، فقد قال عروة بن مسعود لما جاء مفاوضاً عن المشركين في "     الحديبية " للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فَإِنِّى وَاللَّهِ لأَرَى     وُجُوهًا ، وَإِنِّى لأَرَى أَوْشَابًا مِنَ النَّاسِ خَلِيقًا أَنْ     يَفِرُّوا وَيَدَعُوكَ " ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ : " امْصُصْ بَظْرَ اللاَّتِ ، أَنَحْنُ نَفِرُّ عَنْهُ وَنَدَعُهُ " ، فَقَالَ : مَنْ ذَا ؟ قَالُوا : أَبُو بَكْرٍ .
رواه البخاري ( 2581 ) .
قال ابن حجر – رحمه الله - :
و " البَظْر " : بفتح الموحدة ، وسكون المعجمة : قطعة تبقى بعد الختان في فرج المرأة .
و" اللات " : اسم أحد الأصنام التي كانت قريش وثقيف يعبدونها ، وكانت عادة العرب الشتم بذلك ، لكن بلفظ الأم ، فأراد أبو بكر المبالغة في سب عروة بإقامة من كان يعبد مقام أمه ، وحمَله على ذلك ما أغضبه به من نسبة المسلمين إلى الفرار .
 وفيه : جواز النطق بما يستبشع من الألفاظ لإرادة زجر من بدا منه ما يستحق به ذلك ،     وقال ابن المنيِّر : في قول أبي بكر تخسيس للعدو ، وتكذيبهم ، وتعريض     بإلزامهم من قولهم " إن اللات بنت الله ! " تعالى الله عن ذلك علوّاً     كبيراً ، بأنها لو كانت بنتاً : لكان لها ما يكون للإناث .
" فتح الباري " ( 5 / 340 ) . 
وقال ابن القيم – رحمه الله - :
وفى قول الصِّدِّيق لعروة : " امصُصْ بَظْرَ اللاَّتِ " : دليلٌ على جواز التصريح باسم العَوْرة ، إذا كان فيه مصلحة تقتضيها تلك الحال ، كما أذن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يُصرَّح لمن ادَّعى دعوى الجاهلية بِهَنِ أبيه ، ويقال له : " اعضُضْ أيْرَ أبيك " ، ولا يُكْنَى له ، فلكل مقام مقال .
" زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد " ( 3 / 305 ) .​*
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/121823​
*
الغريب والعجيب في الأمر وبم اننا قد تطرقنا في هذا الموضوع الى الجزء    الخاص بنسب محمد أنه من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ! نعم يا اخوة والكلام ليس من    عندي ، تفضلوا :*

*عن     العباس : أنه جاء إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؛ فكأنه سمع شيئا ،     فقام النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على المنبر فقال : من أنا ؟ ،  فقالوا :    أنت رسول الله ، قال : أنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب ،  إن الله  خلق   الخلق ، فجعلني في خيرهم ، ثم جعلهم فرقتين ، فجعلني في خيرهم فرقة ، ثم جعلهم قبائل : فجعلني في خيرهم قبيلة ، ثم جعلهم بيوتا ، وجعلني في خيرهم بيتا ، فأنا خيرهم نفسا ، وأنا خيرهم بيتا . 
الراوي: العباس بن عبدالمطلب المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: تخريج مشكاة المصابيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5689
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح*


*والسؤال    الصريح الأن هل كلمة " خيرهم " مدح وتعزي ام لا ؟ وآخر ، هل كل هذه  الخلق   والفرق والقبائل والبيوت والأنفس في الجاهلية ام لا ؟! ولن اعلق  اكثر من   هذا واليك الفهم عزيزي القاريء !*

*فإنظروا إلى السب بالأعضاء التناسلية !! صراحة ! فهل تعتبون على زميلنا أن يقول هذه الألفاظ بهذا الكم ؟*


*وجاء في كتاب "  فيض القدير شرح الجامع الصغير " 697 :


697 - (إذا سمعتم من يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه) أي قولوا له اعضض بظر أمك (ولا تكنوا) عن ذلك بما لا يستقبح فإنه جدير بأن يستهان به ويخاطب بما فيه قبح وهجر زجرا له عن فعله الشنيع وردعا له عن قوله الفظيع


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مايو 2011)

*نذهب الى الصديق أبو بكر ..و أنا أتأسف مقدما ولن اعلق بكلمة على الحديث لانه واضح وصريح !*

 *خرج    رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  زمن الحديبية ، حتى كانوا ببعض الطريق ،     قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (  إن خالد بن الوليد بالغميم ، في خيل     لقريش طليعة ، فخذوا ذات اليمين ) .  فوالله ما شعر بهم خالد حتى إذا هم     بقترة الجيش ، فانطلق يركض نذيرا لقريش  ، وسار النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم    حتى إذا كان بالثنية التي يهبط عليهم  منها ، بركت به راحلته ،  فقال الناس  :   حل حل ، فألحت ، فقالوا خلأت  القصواء ، خلأت القصواء ،  فقال النبي  صلى   الله عليه وسلم : ( ما خلأت  القصواء ، وما ذاك لها بخلق  ، ولكن  حبسها حابس   الفيل ) . ثم قال : ( والذي  نفسي بيده ، لا  يسألونني خطة  يعظمون فيها  حرمات  الله إلا أعطيتهم إياها )  . ثم زجرها  فوثبت ، قال :  فعدل عنهم حتى  نزل  بأقصى الحديبية على ثمد قليل  الماء ،  يتبرضه الناس  تبرضا ، فلم يلبثه  الناس  حتى نزحوه ، وشكي إلى رسول  الله  صلى الله عليه  وسلم العطش ،  فانتزع سهما  من كنانته ، ثم أمرهم أن   يجعلوه فيه ، فوالله  مازال يجيش لهم  بالري حتى  صدروا عنه ، فبينما هم  كذلك  إذ جاء بديل بن  ورقاء الخزاعي في  نفر من قومه  من خزاعة ، وكانوا  عيبة نصح  رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم من  أهل تهامة ،  فقال : إني تركت  كعب بن لؤي  وعامر بن  لؤي نزلوا أعداد مياه  الحديبية ،  ومعهم العوذ  المطافيل ، وهم  مقاتلوك  وصادوك عن البيت ، فقال  رسول الله صلى  الله  عليه وسلم : ( إنا لم  نجئ  لقتال أحد ، ولكنا جئنا  معتمرين ، وإن قريشا   قد نهكتهم الحرب ، وأضرت   بهم ، فإن شاؤوا ماددتهم  مدة ، ويخلوا بيني  وبين  الناس ، فإن أظهر : فإن   شاؤوا أن يدخلوا فيما دخل  فيه الناس فعلوا  ، وإلا  فقد جموا ، وإن هم  أبوا ،  فوالذي نفسي بيده  لأقاتلنهم على أمري  هذا حتى  تنفرد سالفتي ،  ولينقذن  الله أمره ) . فقال  بديل : سأبلغهم ما  تقول ، قال :  فانطلق حتى  أتى قريشا ،  قال : إنا قد  جئناكم من هذا  الرجل ، وسمعناه يقول  قولا ،  فإن شئتم أن  نعرضه عليكم  فعلنا ، فقال  سفهاؤهم : لا حاجة لنا أن  تخبرنا  عنه بشيء ،  وقال ذوو الرأي  منهم : هات  ما سمعته يقول ، قال : سمعته  يقول  كذا وكذا ،  فحدثهم بما قال  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقام عروة بن   مسعود فقال : أي  قوم ، ألستم   بالوالد ؟ قالوا : بلى ، قال : أو لست  بالولد ؟  قالوا : بلى ،  قال : فهل   تتهمونني ؟ قالوا : لا ، قال : ألستم  تعلمون أني  استنفرت أهل  عكاظ ،  فلما  بلحوا علي جئتكم بأهلي وولدي ومن  أطاعني ؟ قالوا :  بلى ، قال :   فإن هذا  قد عرض لكم خطة رشد ، اقبلوها  ودعوني آتيه ، قالوا :  ائته ،   فأتاه ، فجعل  يكلم النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم ، فقال النبي صلى الله  عليه   وسلم نحوا من  قوله لبديل ، فقال عروة  عند ذلك : أي محمد ، أرأيت إن    استأصلت أمر قومك ،  هل سمعت بأحد من العرب  اجتاح أهله قبلك ، وإن تكن    الأخرى ، فإني والله  لأرى وجوها ، وإني لأرى  أشوابا من الناس خليقا أن    يفروا ويدعوك ، فقال له أبو بكر : امصص ببظر اللات      ، أنحن نفر عنه وندعه ؟ فقال : من ذا ؟ قالوا : أبو بكر ، قال : أما     والذي  نفسي بيده ، لولا يد كانت لك عندي لم أجزك بها لأجبتك ، قال :  وجعل    يكلم  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فكلما تكلم أخذ بلحيته ،  والمغيرة بن    شعبة قائم  على رأس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومعه السيف  وعليه المغفر ،    فكلما أهوى  عروة بيده إلى لحية النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم ضرب يده بنعل    السيف ، وقال  له : أخر يدك عن لحية رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم ، فرفع    عروة رأسه ،  فقال : من هذا ؟ قالوا : المغيرة بن  شعبة ، فقال : أي غدر ،    ألست أسعى في  غدرتك ، وكان المغيرة صحب قوما  في الجاهلية فقتلهم ، وأخذ    أموالهم ، ثم جاء  فأسلم ، فقال النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم : ( أما  الإسلام   فأقبل ، وأما  المال فلست منه في شيء ) .  ثم إن عروة جعل يرمق  أصحاب النبي   صلى الله عليه  وسلم بعينه ، قال :  فوالله ما تنخم رسول الله  صلى الله  عليه  وسلم نخامة إلا  وقعت في كف رجل  منهم ، فدلك بها وجهه  وجلده ، وإذا  أمرهم  ابتدروا أمره ،  وإذا توضأ  كادوا يقتتلون على وضوئه ،  وإذا تكلم  خفضوا  أصواتهم عنده ، وما  يحدون  إليه النظر تعظيما له ، فرجع  عروة إلى  أصحابه  فقال : أي قوم ، والله   لقد وفدت على الملوك ، ووفدت  على قيصر  وكسرى  والنجاشي ، والله إن رأيت  ملكا  قط يعظمه أصحابه ما يعظم  أصحاب محمد  صلى  الله عليه وسلم محمدا ،  والله إن  تنخم نخامة إلا وقعت في  كف رجل  منهم فدلك  بها وجهه وجلده ،  وإذا أمرهم  ابتدروا أمره ، وإذا  توضأ كادوا  يقتتلون على  وضوئه ، وإذا  تكلم خفضوا  أصواتهم عنده ، وما  يحدون إليه  النظر تعظيما له ،  وإنه قد  عرض عليكم خطة  رشد فأقبلوها .  فقال رجل من بني  كنانة : دعوني  آتيه ،  فقالوا : ائته ، فلما  أشرف على  النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وأصحابه ،  قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم :  ( هذا فلان ،  وهو من قوم يعظمون  البدن  ، فابعثوها له ) . فبعثت له ،   واستقبله الناس  يلبون ، فلما رأى ذلك   قال : سبحان الله ، ما ينبغي لهؤلاء   أن يصدوا عن  البيت ، فلما رجع إلى   أصحابه قال : رأيت قد قلدت وأشعرت ،  فما  أرى أن  يصدوا عن البيت ، فقام  رجل  منهم ، يقال له مكرز ابن حفص ،  فقال :  دعوني  آتيه ، فقالوا : ائته ،  فلما  أشرف عليهم ، قال النبي صلى  الله عليه  وسلم :  ( هذا مكرز ، وهو  رجل فاجر )  . فجعل يكلم النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ،   فبينما هو يكلمه إذ  جاء سهيل بن  عمرو . قال معمر :  فأخبرني أيوب ، عن   عكرمة : أنه لما جاء  سهيل بن عمرو :  قال النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم : ( لقد   سهل لكم من  أمركم ) . قال معمر :  قال الزهري في  حديثه : فجاء سهيل بن  عمرو  فقال :  هات اكتب بيننا وبينكم  كتابا ، فدعا  النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  الكاتب ،  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم : (  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ) .  قال  سهيل : أما الرحمن فوالله ما  أدري ما هو  ، ولكن اكتب باسمك  اللهم كما   كنت تكتب ، فقال المسلمون : والله  لا  نكتبها إلا بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم  ،  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :  (  اكتب باسمك اللهم ) .  ثم قال : (  هذا ما  قاضى عليه محمد رسول الله ) .   فقال سهيل : والله لو  كنا نعلم  أنك رسول  الله ما صددناك عن البيت ولا   قاتلناك ، ولكن اكتب :  محمد بن  عبد الله ،  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  :  ( والله إني لرسول  الله  وإن كذبتموني ،  اكتب : محمد بن عبد الله ) .  قال  الزهري : وذلك  لقوله :  ( لا يسألونني خطة  يعظمون بها حرمات الله إلا   أعطيتهم إياها ) .  فقال  له النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم : ( على أن تخلوا   بيننا وبين البيت  فنطوف  به ) . فقال سهيل : والله لا  تتحدث العرب أنا   أخذنا ضغطة ، ولكن  ذلك من  العام المقبل ، فكتب ، فقال  سهيل : وعلى أنه لا   يأتيك منا رجل ،  وإن  كان على دينك إلا رددته إلينا .  قال المسلمون :  سبحان  الله ، كيف يرد   إلى المشركين وقد جاء مسلما ، فبينما  هم كذلك إذ  دخل أبو  جندل بن سهيل   بن عمرو يرسف في قيوده ، وقد خرج من أسفل  مكة حتى  رمى بنفسه  بين أظهر   المسلمين ، فقال سهيل : هذا يا محمد أول ما  أقاضيك  عليه أن ترده  إلي ،   فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إنا لم نقض   الكتاب بعد ) . قال   فوالله  إذا لم أصالحك على شيء أبدا ، قال النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم : (   فأجزه  لي ) . قال : ما أنا بمجيزه لك ، قال : ( بلى   فافعل ) . قال : ما   أنا  بفاعل ، قال مكرز : بل قد أجزناه لك ، قال أبو  جندل  : أي معشر   المسلمين ،  أرد إلى المشركين وقد جئت مسلما ، ألا ترون  ما قد  لقيت ؟  وكان  قد عذب  عذابا شديدا في الله . قال : فقال عمر بن  الخطاب :  فأتيت  نبي الله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم فقلت : ألست نبي الله حقا ؟  قال : ( بلى  )  . قلت :  ألسنا  على الحق وعدونا على الباطل ؟ قال : ( بلى  ) . قلت : فلم   نعطي  الدنية في  ديننا إذا ؟ قال : ( إني رسول الله ،  ولست أعصيه ، وهو   ناصري ) .  قلت :  أوليس كنت تحدثنا أنا سنأتي البيت  فنطوف به ؟ قال : (  بلى ،   فأخبرتك أنا  نأتيه العام ) . قال : قلت : لا ،  قال : ( فإنك  آتيه ومطوف به   ) . قال :  فأتيت أبا بكر فقلت : يا أبا بكر  ، أليس هذا  نبي الله حقا ، قال   بلى ،  قلت : ألسنا على الحق وعدونا على  الباطل ؟  قال : بلى ، قلت : فلم   نعطي  الدنية في ديننا إذا ؟ قال : أيها  الرجل ،  إنه لرسول الله صلى الله   عليه  وسلم ، وليس يعصي ربه ، وهو ناصره  ،  فاستمسك بغرزه ، فوالله إنه على   الحق  ؟ قلت : أليس كان يحدثنا أنا   سنأتي البيت ونطوف به ، قال : بلى ،    أفأخبرك أنك تأتيه العام ؟ قلت : لا   ، قال : فإنك آتيه ومطوف به . قال    الزهري : قال عمر : فعملت لذلك   أعمالا ، قال : فلما فرغ من قضية الكتاب ،    قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم لأصحابه : ( قوموا فانحروا ثم احلقوا ) .    قال : فوالله ما قام  منهم  رجل حتى قال ذلك ثلاث مرات ، فلما لم يقم منهم    أحد دخل على أم  سلمة ،  فذكر لها ما لقي من الناس ، فقالت أم سلمة :  يانبي   الله ، أتحب  ذلك ،  اخرج لا تكلم أحدا منهم كلمة ، حتى تنحر بدنك ،  وتدعو   حالقك  فيحلقك .  فخرج فلم يكلم أحدا منهم حتى فعل ذلك ، نحر بدنه ،  ودعا   حالقه  فحلقه ،  فلما رأوا ذلك قاموا فنحروا وجعل بعضهم يحلق بعضا ،  حتى كاد    بعضهم يقتل  غما ، ثم جاءه نسوة مؤمنات ، فأنزل الله تعالى : { يا  أيها    الذين آمنوا  إذا جاءكم المؤمنات مهاجرات فامتحنوهن - حتى بلغ -  بعصم    الكوافر } .  فطلق عمر يومئذ امرأتين ، كانتا له في الشرك ، فتزوج  إحداهما    معاوية بن  أبي سفيان ، والأخرى صفوان بن أمية ، ثم رجع النبي صلى  الله  عليه   وسلم  إلى المدينة فجاءه أبو بصير ، رجل من قريش وهو مسلم ،   فأرسلوا في   طلبه  رجلين ، فقالوا : العهد الذي جعلت لنا ، فدفعه إلى   الرجلين ، فخرجا به    حتى إذا بلغا ذا الحليفة ، فنزلوا يأكلون من تمر لهم  ،  فقال أبو بصير   لأحد  الرجلين : والله إني لأرى سيفك هذا يا فلان جيدا  ،  فاستله الآخر ،   فقال :  أجل ، والله إنه لجيد ، لقد جربت به ، ثم  جربت ،  فقال أبو بصير :   أرني أنظر  إليه ، فأمكنه منه ، فضربه حتى برد ،  وفر  الآخر حتى أتى  المدينة  ، فدخل  المسجد يعدو ، فقال رسول الله صلى  الله  عليه وسلم حين  رآه : ( لقد  رأى هذا  ذعرا ) . فلما انتهى إلى النبي  صلى  الله عليه وسلم  قال : قتل  والله صاحبي  وإني لمقتول ، فجاء أبو  بصير :  فقال : يا نبي  الله ، قد والله  أوفى الله  ذمتك ، قد رددتني  إليهم ، ثم  نجاني الله منهم  ، قال النبي صلى  الله عليه  وسلم : ( ويل  أمه ، مسعر حرب ،  لو كان له  أحد ) . فلما سمع ذلك  عرف أنه  سيرده إليهم ،  فخرج حتى أتى سيف  البحر ،  قال : وينفلت منهم أبو  جندل بن  سهيل ، فلحق  بأبي بصير ، فجعل لا  يخرج من  قريش رجل قد أسلم إلا  لحق بأبي  بصير ، حتى  اجتمعت منهم عصابة ،  فوالله  ما يسمعون بعير خرجت  لقريش إلى  الشأم إلا  اعترضوا لها ، فقتلوهم  وأخذوا  أموالهم ، فأرسلت قريش  إلى النبي  صلى  الله عليه وسلم تناشده بالله   والرحم : لما أرسل : فمن آتاه  فهو آمن ،   فأرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   إليهم ، فأنزل الله تعالى : {  وهو الذي  كف  أيديهم عنكم وأيديكم عنهم   ببطن مكة من بعد أن أظفركم عليهم -  حتى  بلغ -  الحمية حمية الجاهلية } .   وكانت حميتهم أنهم لم يقروا أنه نبي   الله ، ولم  يقروا ببسم الله الرحمن   الرحيم ، وحالوا بينهم وبين البيت . * *الراوي:       المسور بن مخرمة و مروان بن الحكم      المحدث:           البخاري           -   المصدر:  صحيح البخاري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2731
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]
* 

*وبالطبع بعد أبا بكر ، ننتقل إلى عبد الله بن مسعود ! ( صحابي آخر )

**سمع ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه رجلا ينشد ضالة في المسجد ، فغضب وسبه ، فقال له رجل : ما كنت فاحشا ، فقال : بهذا أمرنا 
الراوي: أبو عثمان النهدي المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني - المصدر: نتائج الأفكار - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/293
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح
* 


*ابن مسعود لم يقل شيء يرد به على إدعاء الفحش إلا " بهذا أمرنا " أي أمرنا بالفحش ، فهل يخبرنا احد من الذي أمرهم بالفحش ؟!!


 وننتقل من القرآن ومن الأحاديث ومن الصحابة الى الفتاوى اليومية التي يتعامل بها المسلم مع المسيحي ، وانظروا ..

**رقـم الفتوى : * *19230* *
عنوان الفتوى :**أدلة الدعاء على الكافرين كافة بمن فيهم أهل الكتاب* 
 *تاريخ الفتوى :**الثلاثاء 4 جمادي الأولى 1423 / 14-7-2002* *

السؤال

**1- ما حكم التأمين التجاري ؟
2- ما حكم الدعاء على مطلق النصارى دون المقاتلين منهم ؟
3- عندنا خادمة ونريد السفر إلى مكة فهل يجوز أن تذهب معنا علما أنه ليس معها محرم ، وماذا نفعل بها عند السفر ؟*

 *الفتوى* 


 *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

1- سبق برقم : 7394.
2-  فإنه يجوز الدعاء على مطلق الكفار سواء كانوا مقاتلين أو غير مقاتلين،  ويدخل فيهم اليهود والنصارى والوثنيين والملاحدة، ويدل على ذلك:
قوله تعالى عن نوح عليه السلام:رَبِّ لا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّاراً [نوح:26].
وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعائه: اللهم قاتل الكفرة الذين أوتوا الكتاب إله الحق. رواه أحمد. 
قال النووي في شرح مسلم في شرحه لحديث: وانقل حماها إلى الجحفة. قال الخطابي وغيره:  كان ساكنو الجحفة في ذلك الوقت يهودا، ففيه دليل الدعاء على الكفار  بالأمراض والأسقام والهلاك، وفيه الدعاء للمسلمين بالصحة وطيب بلادهم  والبركة فيها، وكشف الضر والشدائد عنهم، وهذا مذهب العلماء كافة. انتهى. 
قال العراقي في طرح التثرتب 2/292 في شرح حديث قنوت النبي صلى الله عليه     وسلم على الكفار:  فيه جواز الدعاء على الكفار ولعنهم، قال صاحب المفهم:     ولا خلاف في جواز  لعن الكفرة والدعاء عليهم، واختلفوا في جواز الدعاء  على    أهل المعاصي فأجازه  قوم ومنعه آخرون. انتهى 
وقال ابن العربي في أحكام القرآن 4/269: في تفسير قوله تعالى عن نوح عليه     السلام رب لا تذر على الأرض ... المسألة  الثانية : دعاء نوح على  الكافرين    أجمعين، ودعاء النبي صلى الله وعليه وسلم  على من تحزب على  المؤمنين،  وألب   عليهم، وكان هذا أصلاً في الدعاء على  الكفار في الجملة،  فأما كافر  معين  لم  تعلم خاتمته فلا يدعى عليه لأن مآله  عندنا مجهول.  انتهى. 
3- سبق برقم : 10809.
والله أعلم.*

 http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId
​
*العنوان* * 

ما حكم لعن الكفار من اليهود والنصارى * *الشيخ** عبد الرحمن السحيم**السؤال**السؤال الثالث:  ما حكم لعن الكفار من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم أو الذين يتطاولون على شرع الله وعلى القرآن ؟ *
 *
الجواب*

 *لعن اليهود والنصارى      والملاحدة ومن يتطاول على شرع الله ، ولعن من يستحق اللعن هو من     القُرُبات  ومن إظهار الدين . وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سيكون في     آخر أمتي رجالٌ يركبون على  السروج كأشباه الرجال . ينـزلون على أبواب     المسـاجد . نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات  على رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت العجاف .     اِلْعَنُوهنّ فإنهن ملعونات . رواه  الإمامُ احمد وغيره ، وهو حديث صحيح .     ويُفرّق العلماء بين لعن الشخص المُعيّن وبين لعن العموم .  وأما سب اليهود والنصارى ، فإننا نسبهم في كل صلاة ونتبرأ من طريقتهم ،  فنقرأ : ( غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ  وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ )  إلا إذا كان سبّهم سيفضي إلى مفسدة :smile02؛ كأن     يحملهم ذلك على سب الله أو سب  الدّين ، ونحو ذلك ، فله أن يمنع من    سبِّهم  . قال الله عز وجل : ( وَلاَ تَسُبُّواْ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن    دُونِ   اللّهِ فَيَسُبُّواْ اللّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ ) فسب الكفار وذمهم وذم آلهتهم وعيب دينهم مطلوب     ، إلا أنه إذا أفضى إلى  مفسدة فإنه يُمنع منه .  على أن هذا الأمر لم    يكن  من هدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا من فعل  أصحابه رضي الله عنهم  .   ولا  يعني هذا أنه لا يُدعى عليهم .  وقد كان عمر رضي الله عنه يدعو  بهذا    الدعاء : اللهم العن كفرة أهل الكتاب ؛   الذين    يصدون عن سبيلك ، ويكذبون رسلك ، ويقاتلون أوليائك . اللهم خالف  بين     كلمتهم ، وزلزل أقدامهم ، وأنزل بهم بأسك الذي لا ترده عن القوم  المجرمين .     رواه البيهقي وغيره .  والله تعالى أعلم . *

 *رقـم الفتوى :      50065           
عنوان الفتوى :     حكم سب دين النصارى 
          تاريخ الفتوى :     الإثنين 1 جمادي الأولى 1425 / 19-6-2004           

 السؤال 
                 ما حكم من سب دين النصارى

            الفتوى                 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإن كان القصد بدين النصارى الدين الذي جاء به عيسى   عليه السلام فإن ذلك    لا يجوز، بل هو كفر. ولا يجوز سب أي دين من الأديان   التي جاء بها    الأنبياء السابقون، فالدين الذي جاء به الأنبياء جمعيا واحد،   والمسلمون    يؤمنون بجميع الأنبياء؛ كما قال تعالى: [
آَمَنَ   الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ    وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ   آَمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ    وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ   بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ] (البقرة: 185).
 وسب أي دين من أديان هؤلاء أو شتمه أو الاستهزاء به يعتبر كفرا، قال    تعالى: [قُلْ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآَيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ    تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ * لَا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ]    (التوبة: 65-66)
 وقال تعالى: [شَرَعَ   لَكُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحًا    وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا   إِلَيْكَ وَمَا وَصَّيْنَا بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ    وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى أَنْ   أَقِيمُوا الدِّينَ وَلَا تَتَفَرَّقُوا فِيهِ]    (الشورى: 13).
أما إن كان القصد بالدين ما أحدثه النصارى من التحريف والتبديل والشرك والخزعبلات فهذا لا مانع من سبه ووصف أصحابه بالشرك والكفر.
 فقد قال الله عز  وجل: [لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ] (المائدة: 73).
 ولكن ذلك إذا كان يؤدي إلى سب الإسلام أو نبيه فإنه  لا يجوز سدا للذريعة، فقد نهى الله عز وجل عن سب أصنام المشركين حتى لا  يؤدي ذلك إلى سب الله عز وجل، فقال تعالى: [وَلَا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ] (108).
 ولمزيد من الفائدة نرجو الاطلاع على الفتوى رقم: 19944.
 والله أعلم.
* 

 http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...waId&x=46&y=12


*رقـم الفتوى :      19944           

عنوان الفتوى :     حكم غيبة الكفرة والدعاء عليهم 

تاريخ الفتوى :     الثلاثاء 14 جمادي الأولى 1423 / 24-7-2002           

السؤال                 

هل يجوز غيبة المسيح والكفار وسبهم والدعاء عليهم أم لا .

الفتوى 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإذا كان قصد السائل بكلمة "المسيح" عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام، فلا تجوز    غيبة نبي أو سبه أو الدعاء عليه، فقد نقل القاضي  عياض :   الإجماع على أن    من أضاف إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الكذب فيما بلغه أو   أخبر به، أو    سبه أو استخف به أو بأحد من الأنبياء أو أزرى عليهم أو  آذاهم،  فهو  كافر.    ذكره صاحب مواهب الجليل.
وإن كان المقصود بذلك المسيحيين النصارى فحكمهم حكم بقية الكفار فيجوز غيبتهم وسبهم، وقد عقد  البخاري  رحمه الله باب: ما يجوز من اغتياب أهل الفساد والريب،    وأورد تحته حديث  عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت:   استأذن رجل على رسول  الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ائذنوا له، بئس أخو   العشيرة -أو ابن  العشيرة-   فلما دخل ألان له الكلام، قلت: يا رسول الله قلت   الذي قلت ثم  ألنت له   الكلام، قال: أي عائشة، إن شر الناس من تركه الناس  -أو  ودعه  الناس- اتقاء   فحشه.  فإذا كان في حق المسلم، ففي الكافر أولى.
وقد ثبت الدعاء عليهم في الصحيحين عن  أنس  رضي الله عنه، في دعائه عليه الصلاة والسلام على رعل وذكوان عندما قتلوا القراء.
وعليه،  فسب الكفار وآلهتهم جائز في الأصل،     لكن إذا خيف أن يترتب على ذلك ضرر أكبر  كسب الله تعالى أو رسوله صلى    الله  عليه وسلم أودين الإسلام، فلا يتعرض إلى  ما يؤدي إلى ذلك. 
قال  القرطبي :  لأنه بمنزلة البعث على المعصية فجاء النهي سداً للذريعة،    فقال تعالى:وَلا  تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ    فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ  عَدْواً بِغَيْرِ عِلْم [الأنعام:108].
والله أعلم.* 


 http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?Option=FatwaId〈=A&Id=19944​ 
*اريدكم     أن تنتبهوا إلى شيء هام في القتوى الأخيرة قد وردت حرفياً فيها وضمنيا   في   الباقي وهو سب آلهه المشركين وبالطبع فإن المسيحي الذي يعبد المسيح  هو   كافر  ومشرك في نظر الإسلام بالله ! وبالتالي فلهم الحق في سب الهنا  اي  سب   المسيح ! وطبعا السب مسموح بأفظع الألفاظ ! يعني تخيلوا ان واحد  مسلم   محترم  لا يستطيع ان يقف امام واحد مسلم متقى لدينه لأن المسلم  المتقي   لدينه سيجد  فيه سيل من الحث على السب والشتم ! ولن اعلق اكثر من  هذا   لتعرفوا من اين  اتي صديقنا هذا ، بكل هذه المسبات في الموضوع والتي  قد   تحسب له في موسوعة  جينيس !!!


فإعذروه فهو مسلم مأمور غير مسرور




إذن وكما رأينا التأصيل منذ فجر الإسلام قرآنياً وحديثياً وتعامل الصحابة    والتنفيذ العملي للنصوص وألى ان وصلنا الى دعاة هذا العصر وكما ترون أن  كله   بالأدلة الإسلامة ولا يوجد شيء بدون دليل .


والآن أريد مناقشة أمر هام رأيناه في هذا الموضوع ، ألا وهو كلمة " تدليس "    و " مدلس " .. إلخ ، فكما رأينا أن العضو المسلم مغرم بهذه الكلمة ويقذف    بها ليل نهار بغير علم ولا صدق ، وانا اقول له ان المسيحي لا يعرف  التدليس  ،  فإن حدث خطأ فيكون ناتج لأوجة القصور المعروفة مثل الغفلة عن  شيء ما او   فهم لشيء ما بشكل غير صحيح ولكن التدليس - اي تعمد الكذب - و  إخفاء  الحقيقة  عن عمد فهذا أبعد من بعد سابع سماء عن سابع ارض ( تعبيرات  قرآنية )  ،  فالذي يوصف بهذا الوصف هو المسلم فقط فالمسلم إن لم يكن مدلس  فقد شذَ  عن  القاعدة إذ ان الغالبية العظمة مدلسين بشكل كبير حتى ان  التدليس صار  سمة  للمسلم يتم معرفته بها بمجرد ارتكاب التدليس ، ولكن الآن  لا اريد  مناقشة ما  يفعله المسلم ولكن ما تم وصف الصحابة الكرام به  وكالعادة لن  يكون الكلام  من عندياتنا كما يفعل أولئك بل سأضع الكتب  والمراجع الإسلامة  وسأظلل على ما  اريده لكي يظهر بأكثر دقة ولن اعلق الا  بكلمات قليلة تاركاً  الحكم للقاريء  الكريم ..



ولكن قبل عرض الأدلة ، دعونا نعرف معنى التدليس ..


معجم المحيط :

**دَلَّسَ يُدَلِّسُ تَدْلِيساً  :- البائِعُ؛ أخفى عن المشتري عيبَ البضاعة/ دَلَّسَ فلانٌ لفُلانٍ في  البيع وفي كلّ شيء.- على الشَّاري عيبَ البِضاعةِ: كَتَمَه عنه. -  المحدِّثُ في الإسنادِ: روى عمَّن عاصره ما لم يَسمع منه موهماً سماعه/  دَلَّسَ في كذا وكذا، أي تعمّد الغشَّ وسوءَ النّيّة/ دَلَّس التلميذُ في الامتحانِ/ دلَّس في أوراق النقد المالية.*

http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.asp...l/1107916.html

*معجم لسان العرب :

**دلس -دلَّس البائع تدليسًا كتم عيب السلعة عن المشتري. والمحدِّث في الإسناد أتى بالتدليس في حديثه ودالسهُ مُدالسةً خادعه وظلمه.
  يقال هو لا يُدَالِس ولا يُوالِس أي لا يظلم ولا يخون.
  وأدْلَسَ القوم وقعوا في الأَدْلاس. والأرض اخضرَّت بالأَدْلاس.
وتدلَّسَ الرجل تكتَّم. والدابة لحست الشيء القليل في المرتع. وفلان الطعام أخذه قليلا قليلا.
وادلاسَّت الأرض ادليساسا أصاب المال منها شيئا قليلا فتدلَّس
الدَّلْس الخديعة وعند المولَّدين التمليق والطلي والتمليس كالتدليص.
والدَّلَس الظلمة واختلاط الظلام والنبت يورق آخر الصيف أو بقايا النبت ج أدلاس
الدُّلْسة الظلمة
التدليس كتمان عيب السلعة عن المشتري.
  هذا أصله وربما استعمل للكتمان مطلقا والخداع كقول الحريريفي المقامة    السمرقندية فودَّعته وهو مُصِرٌّ على التدليس ومُسِرٌّ حسو الخندريس. أراد    ما أظهره هناك أبو زيد السروجي من الخِدَع وأضمره من البِدَع.
والتَّدْلِيس  عند السبعية هو دعوى موافقة أكابر الدين والدنيا وعند    المحدِّثين هو إسقاط  الراوي من إسناد الحديث بحيث يكون السقط من  الإسناد   خفيا فلا يدركه إلا  الأئمة الحذَّاق المطَّلعون على طريق الحديث  وعلل   الإسناد.
  وذلك الحديث يسمى مدلَّسًا وفاعل هذا الفعل يسمى مدلِّسًا .*






*معجم تاج العروس :*
​ *دلس    :  الدَّلَسُ، بالتَّحْرِيكِ: الظُّلْمَةُ، كالدُّلْسَةِ،  بالضّمّ.    والدَّلَسُ: اخْتِلاطُ الظَّلامِ. ومنه قولهم: أَتانَا دَلَسَ  الظَّلاَمِ،    وخَرَجَ في الدَّلَسِ والغَلَسِ. والدَّلَسُ: النَّبْتُ  يُورِقُ آخِرَ    الصَّيْفِ. والدَّلَسُ بَقَايَا النَّبْتِ والبَقْلِ، ج  أَدْلاسٌ، قال: * 
*بَدَّلْتَنَا  مِنْ قَهْوَسٍ قِنْعَاسَـا*
*ذَا صَهَوَاتٍ يَرْتَعُ الأَدْلاَسَا *
*     ويقال: إِنَّ الأَدْلاَسَ مِن الرِّبَبِ، وهو ضَرْبٌ مِنَ النَّبْتِ.  وفي    المُحْكَمِ: وأَدْلاَسُ الأَرْضِ: بقَايَا عُشْبِها. وأَدْلَسْنَا:     وقَعْنَا فِيهَا، أَي في الأَدْلاسِ. وفي التَّكْمِلَة: أَي وَقَعْنَا     بالنَّبَاتِ الذِي يُورِقُ في آخِرِ الصَّيْفِ. وأَدْلَسَتِ الأَرْضُ،  إِذا    اخْضَرَّتْ بِهَا، أَي بالأَدْلاسِ. وقالَ الأَزْهَرِيُّ: سَمِعْتُ     أَعْرَابِيًّا يَقُولُ لامْرِئٍ قُرِفَ بِسُوءٍ فيه: مَالِي فيه وَلْسٌ     وَلا دَلْسٌ، أَي مَالِي فيه خِيَانَةٌ ولا خَدِيعةٌ. والتَّدْلِيسُ في     البَيْعِ: كِتْمَانُ عَيْبِ السِّلْعَةِ عن المُشْتَرِي. قال     الأَزْهَرِيُّ: ومنه أُخِذَ التَّدْلِيسُ في الإِسْنادِ، وهو مَجازٌ وهو     أَنْ يُحَدِّثَ عن الشَّيْخِ الأَكْبَر، ولَعَلَّهُ ما رآه، وإِنَّمَا     سَمِعَه مِمَّن هُو دُونَه أَو مِمَّنْ سَمِعَه مِنْه، ونحوُ ذلِك، ونَصُّ     الأَزْهَرِيِّ: وقد كانَ رآه إِلاّ أَنّهُ سَمِعَ ما أَسْنَدَه إِليهِ  من    غيره من دُونِه. وفي الأَسَاسِ: المُدَلِّسُ في الحَدِيثِ: مَن لا    يَذْكُرُ  في حَدِيثِه مَنْ سَمِعَه منه، ويَذْكُر الأَعْلَى مُوهِماً    أَنَّه  سَمِعَه منه، وهو غيرُ مَقْبُولٍ. وقَدُ فَعَلَهُ جَمَاعَةٌ من    الثِّقَاتِ  حتَّى قالَ بعضُهم: * *دَلَّسَ لِلناسِ أَحادِيثَهم*
*والله  لا يَقبلُ تَدْليسَا*
*     والتَّدَلُّسُ: التَّكَتم. والتَّدْلسُ أخْذُ الطَّعَامِ قَلِيلاً     قَلِيلاً. وقد تَدَلَّسَهُ. وليسَ في التَّكْمِلَة تَكْرارُ، قَلِيلاً. و     التَّدَلُّسُ: لَحْسُ المالِ الشَّيْءَ القَلِيلَ في المَرْتُعِ، عن ابنِ     عَبّادٍ وادْلاسَّتِ الأَرْضُ: أَصَابَ المالُ مِنْهَا شَيْئاً،     كادْلَسَّتِْ: ادْلِسَاساً. ويُقَال: فُلانٌ: لا يُدَالِسُ، ولا يُوَالِسُ،     أَي لا يَظْلِمُ ولا يَخُونُ ولا يُوَارِبُ. وفي اللِّسَان: أَي لا     يُخَادِعُ ولا يَغْدِرُ. وهو لا يُدَالِسُك: لا يُخَادِعُكَ ولا يُخْفِي     عليكَ الشَّيْءَ، فكَأَنَّهُ يَأْتِيكَ بهِ في الظَّلامِ. وقد دَالَسَ     مُدَالَسَةً ودِلاَساً. ومِمَّا يُسْتَدْرَك عليه: التَّدْلِيسُ: عَدَمُ     تَبيِينِ العَيْبِ، ولا يُخَصُّ به البَيْعُ. وانْدَلَسَ الشَّيْءُ، إِذا     خَفِيَ. ودَلَّسْتُه فتَدَلَّسَ، وتَدَلَّسْتُه. والدَّوْلَسِيُّ:     الذَّرِيعَةُ المُدَلِّسَةُ ومنه حَدِيثُ سَعِيدِ بنِ المُسَيِّب: رَحِمَ     اللهُ عُمَرَ، لَوْ لَمْ يَنْه عَنِ المُتْعَةِ لاتَّخَذَها النّاسُ     دُوْلَسِيّاً أَي ذَرِيعَةً للزِّنَا. وتَدَلَّسَ: وَقَعَ بالأَدْلاسِ.     ودَلَّسَتِ الإِبِلُ: اتَّبَعَتِ الأَدْلاَس وأَدْلَسَ النَّصِيُّ: ظَهَرَ     واخْضَرَّ. والدَّلَسُ: أَرْضٌ أَنْبَتَتْ بعدما أَمْحَلَتْ.     والأُنْدُلُسُ، بضَمِّ الهَمْزَةِ والدّالِ اللامِ: إِقْليمٌ عَظِيمٌ     بالمَغْرِبِ. هنا ذكرَهُ الصّاغَانِيُّ وصاحِبُ اللِّسَانِ، واسْتَدْرَكَهُ     شيخُنَا في الأَلف، والأَلف زائدةٌ كالنُّون، فحَقُّه أنَ يُذْكَرَ  هنا،    والمُصَنِّفُ أَغْفلَ عنه تَقْصِيراً، مع أَنه يستطرِدُ جُمْلةً  مِن   قُرَاه  وحُصُونِه ومَعَاقِلِه ومَواضعه. وفي اللِّسَانِ:  وأَنْدُلُسُ:   جَزِيرَةٌ  معروفَةٌ، وَزْنُهَا أَنْفُعُلُ، وإِن كان هذا  مِمَّا لا   نَظِيرَ له،  وذلِكَ أَنَّ النُّونَ لا مَحَالَةَ زائِدَةٌ،  لأَنَّهُ ليسَ   في ذَوَاتِ  الخَمْسَةِ شيْءٌ على فَعْلُلُلٍ فتكونُ  النونُ فيه أَصْلاً؛   لُوقُوعِهَا  مع العَيْنِ، وإِذا ثَبَتَ أَنَّ  النُّونُ زائِدَةٌ فقد   بَرَدَ في  أَنْدُلُس ثلاثَةُ أَحْرَفٍ أُصُول،  وهي الدّالُ والَّلامُ   والسّين، وفي  أَوّل الكَلامِ هَمْزةٌ، ومَتَى  وَقَعَ ذلِكِ حَكَمْتَ   النونُ أَصْلاً  والهَمْزةُ زائدة؛ لأَنَّ ذَواتِ  الأَرْبَعَةِ لا   تَلْحَقُهَا الزَّوَائِدُ  مِنْ أَوائلِهَا إلاّ في  الأَسْمَاءِ الجارِيَةِ   على أَفْعَالِهَا نحو:  مُدَحْرِج وبابِه، فقد  وَجَبَ إِذاً أَنَّ   النُّونَ والهمزَةَ زائِدَتَان،  وأَنَّ الكِلِمَةَ  على وَزْنِ أَنْفُعُلٍ،   وإِن كانَ هذا مِثَالاً لا  نَظِيرَ له.  وإِنَّمَا أَطَلْتُ فيه الكلامَ؛   لأَنَّهُم اخْتَلَفُوا في  وَزْنِه،  واشْتَبَه الحالُ عليهِم، فبَيَّنْتُ   ما يَتَعَلَّقُ بِه  لِيستَفِيدَ  المُتَأَمِّلُ. والله أَعلم.*


http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.asp...l/Tag/4701.htm


*وجاء في أرشيف ملتقى أهل الحديث
*
*يقول ابن عدي، في "الكامل" 1/ 106: قال حماد بن زيد: التدليس كذب.
- وفي صفحة 107: قال أبو أُسامة: خرب الله بيوت المدلسين، ما هم عندي إلاَّ كاذبون.
- قال شُعْبَة: التدليس أخو الكذب.
- قال شُعْبَة: والله لأن أزني أحب إلي من أن أدلس.
- قال مِسعر: التدليس من دناءة الأخلاق.
- قال أبو عاصم النبيل: أقل حالات المدلس عندي أن يدخل في حديث النبي صَلى الله عَليهِ وسَلَّم: المتشبع بما لم يعط كلابس ثوبي زور.
*


*جاء في سير أعلام النبلاء ( 1 : 40 )


ثم تراه يُنافحُ عن الحافظ أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- بأوضح حجة وأنصع بيان فيقول في "السير" "4/ 174":
قِيْلَ لابْنِ عُمَرَ: هَلْ تُنْكِرُ مِمَّا يُحَدِّثُ بِهِ أَبُو    هُرَيْرَةَ شَيْئاً؟ فَقَالَ: لاَ، وَلَكِنَّهُ اجْترَأَ وجَبُنَّا فَقَالَ    أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ: فَمَا ذَنْبِي إِنْ كُنْتُ حَفِظْتُ، وَنَسُوْا.
قَالَ يَزِيْدُ بنُ هَارُوْنَ: سَمِعْتُ شُعْبَةَ يَقُوْلُ: كَانَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ يدلس!
قلت -أي الحافظ الذهبي- تَدْلِيْسُ الصَّحَابَةِ كَثِيْرٌ، وَلاَ عَيْبَ فِيْهِ، فَإِنَّ تَدْلِيْسَهُمْ عَنْ صَاحِبٍ أَكْبَرَ مِنْهُمْ، وَالصَّحَابَةُ كُلُّهُمْ عدول.* 




*إذن كلفظ ( اكرر ، كلفظ ) نستطيع ان نقول ان الصحابة مدلسين ، بل وتدليسهم كثير كما قال الذهبي ، وكله بالأدلة !*



http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119115




*و أما    عن الجهل فلي تعليق بسيط وهو : أن المسيحيية عندما جاءت ، كانت الثقافة    اليونانية العريقة هى السائدة في العالم كله ولا يخفى على احد ان الثقافة    اليونانية هى من أعظم ثقافات العالم آن ذاك إن لم تكن الأعظم بالفعل ومع    ذلك ففي ثقافة المسيحية تفوقت على كل فكر ثقافي خارج عن ارادة الله  وهزمت   كل قوة المعاند حتى بادت الثقافات كلها وبقت المسيحيية وستبقى الى  الأبد   الى ان يأتي المسيح له كل المجد وايضاً فقد انتشرت في كل بقاع  العالم   كالنار في الهشيم اي بسرعة فائقة وتم عمل ترجمات للكتاب المقدس  تقريبا بكل   اللغات المعروفة مثل اليونانية ( من العبرية في العهد القديم )  وللعهد   الجديد السريانية واللاتينيية القديمة وغيرهما .... إلخ ، وفي  عصرنا الحالي   تقريباً لا تجد لغة لم يترجم اليها الكتاب المقدس ، سواء  كانت لغة حية ام   مغمورة ، صعبة او سهلة ، وهذا لقوة الكتاب المقدس وقوة  كلمة الله فيه  التي  تصل لكل إنسان ، وفي عصرنا الحالي تجد أن مصادر العلم  تجتمع في الغرب   ومصادر الجهل تجتمع في الشرق ، فتجد الغرب يبتكرون اشياء  لا تأتي اصلا في   مخيلة العرب ولا في احلامهم في حين تجد الإنسان العربي  مهووس ومغرم لكي   يعرف هل يدخل الحمام بقدمه اليمني أم اليسرى ! وهل يأكل  باليمين ام اليسار   !! ، المهم ، بعد هذا كله يتهم احد المسلمين الغرب  بالجهل !! وهذا في حد   ذاته جهل ، كما رأينا في الموضوع فما من كلمة قالها  لها علاقة بالموضوع إلا   وتم الرد عليها ردوداً علمية صحيحة تماماً في كل  العلوم    المتعلقة بالموضوع مثل اللغوية والتاريخيية وعلوم الكتاب المقدس وغيرهم ،    فلو أردنا أن نتكلم عن الجهل فسنتكلم عنكم يا عزيزي وهذه ليست مسبة فأنت    تعرف كيف حال الشعوب العربية إذا ما قارناها باية شعوب أخرى متحضرة !    والغريب في هذا أنك عندما تسمع لفظ " المفكر الإسلامي " لا يأتي في عقلك    إلا انه كافر مرتد عن الإسلام بالإضافة الى عشرات المواقع التي تهاجمه    وتسبه ليل نهار وكل هذا لا لشيء إلا لأنه " مفكر " فحتى مفكريهم كفار !    لانهم مفكرين !!! وعندما تسألهم عن العلماء المعتمدين عندهم تجد انهم    يخبروك بأناس لا علاقة لهم بالعلم إنما بكثرة الحفظ ! فلا يوجد بينهم عالم    إلا بمعنى حافظ وليس دارس فلفظ ! ولن أعلق اكثر من هذا ..*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مايو 2011)

بالطبع انت يا " رجل المستحيل " مستحيل   تقرأ لانك لا تريد ان تفهم وطبعا لم تعلق بكلمة على الردود اللي فوق إلا   بنفس الكلام اللي بدأت بيه حوارك وده دليل انك مش عارف ترد تقول اية بدليل   انك لم تقتبس اي شيء ولم ترد على اي شيء وعشان نشوف انت ازاي مابتقرأش  أصلا  هاسألك سؤال ، انت قلت :




> لوقا(19-27):" أما أعدائي أولئك الذين لم يريدوا أن املك عليهم فأتوا بهم الى هنا واذبحوهم قدامي"


استخرج لي هذا الأصحاح كاملا من الكتاب المقدس كدة عشان نشوف هو اية الموضوع بالضبط ..


 نكمل مع مستواك العقلي :




> *متى (10-34):" لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاما على الأرض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا


ممكن تجيب لنا اي تفسير لهذه الآية ؟ تفضل هات .


 ونستكمل بعدين عشان تتعود على القراءة ..​


----------



## esambraveheart (29 مايو 2011)

*اسمحوا لي ...هذا ليس حوار ...بل مجرد تبادل اتهامات .
الاخ السائل ...لماذا لا تقراء الردود و ترد عليها بموضوعيه بدلا من تلك الخطب الانشائية المحفوظة التي تكررها في كل مشاركه ؟؟؟؟
هل تظن اننا عاجزين عن ان نصم اذانك بخطب انشائيه تتغني بدموية عقيدتك و لا انسانية قرانك ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (29 مايو 2011)

يا ريت يا جماعة نلتزم باداب الحوار ونخلي الحوار في هدوء زي عشان نقدر نساعد اخونا
المسيح قادر ينور عينيك يا اخويا الحبيب رجل المستحيل
ولو سمحت اقرا الكلام والردود دي مش طريقة بصراحة انك تقعد تنقل لنا على طول كدة


----------



## esambraveheart (29 مايو 2011)

رجل المستحيل قال:


> ثانيا بقي النقطه المهمه جدا انا رد عليا لحد دلوقتي 5 اعضاء وانا المفروض اني ارد علي كلام كل واحد والا سوف اتهم باني مش برد بس طبعا مش هينفع ارد علي 5 في نفس الوقت وكل واحد يرد عليا وانا ارد عليه ويرد عليا وانا ارد علي الرد ويجي واحد تاني يدخل والمفروض برضو اني ارد عليه .طبعا كدا مش هينفع ياريت اذا تكرمتوا واحد بس يتكلم معايا علشان نعرف نرد علي بعض وعلي كل الكلام لكن اني ارد علي 5 في وقت واحد دا غير كمان انه ممكن اي حد تاني يدخل ويتكلم فدا طبعا مينفعش وعلشان كدا انا بطلب من اداره المنتدي الكريمه او واحد من الخمسه علشان اتكلم معاه والا بالطريقه دي مش هيبقي حوار


*لما انت مش قد الحوار و لا قادر ترد علي اللي بيردوا عليك ...جاي هنا ليه ؟؟؟؟
انت بتسال و اعضاء المنتدي بيجاوبوك..ايه بقي الغريب و اللي مش هاينفع و اللي انت ما تقدرش عليه ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## رجل المستحيل (29 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اسمحوا لي ...هذا ليس حوار ...بل مجرد تبادل اتهامات .​*
> *الاخ السائل ...لماذا لا تقراء الردود و ترد عليها بموضوعيه بدلا من تلك الخطب الانشائية المحفوظة التي تكررها في كل مشاركه ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *هل تظن اننا عاجزين عن ان نصم اذانك بخطب انشائيه تتغني بدموية عقيدتك و لا انسانية قرانك ؟؟؟؟*​


 


ردود ايه اللي ارد عليها انت مش شايف كام واحد بيتكلم وبعدين شوف مين بقي اللي بينقل كلام وبيقول خطب الاخ دخلنا في موضوع تاني خالص وهو موضوع السب طيب احنا اصلا هنتكلم في اي موضوع والراجل مش خسران حاجه جايب كلام كوبي وباست وفي الاخر يقولي انا بكتب خطب ومقالات .وخطب ايه اللي يكررها هو انا اصلا اتكلمت يا دوب هما مشاركتين وببص الاقي ميه واحد بيتكلم والاخ كمان دخلنا في موضوع تاني طيب قولي انا ارد علي اي كلام وارد علي اي واحد في كل الناس اللي بتتكلم دي هل هذا هو الحوار عندكم .وعلي فكره مفيش اسهل من النقل وممكن اجيب ميه موضوع واعمل كوبي وباست بس كدا مش هيبقي حوار .
انا بالنسبه لدمويه عقيدتي فبلاش ترد الاتهام باتهام اخر والا مش هنخلص انا اتهم وانت تتهم .انا عايز واحد بس يرد عليا علشان اعرف اتكلم معاه وبعد ما نخلص كلام في الكتاب المقدس انا باذن الله هرد علي الكلام الخاص بالقران .لكن كل واحد ينط بكلمه وواحد يدخلنا في ميه موضوع كدا مش هينفع شوف كام واحد رد وانا هرد علي مين ولا مين دي كدا تبقي هرجله ومهزله وعدم احترام الحوار وكل اللي عارف كلميتن يدخل يقولهم .فهمت يا سيدي الفاضل انا المفروض ارد علي كام واحد دلوقتي وكمان الاخ دخلنا في موضوع تاني وبعدين يجي واحد ويدخلنا هو كمان في موضوع تاني .انا عايز اتكلم مع واحد وياريت بلاش نظام المقالات وعلي فكره انا ممكن اجيبلك ميه مقاله عن السب في الكتاب المقدس وانسخ وارص كلام زي ما الاخ عمل . بس الموضوع مش كدا


----------



## esambraveheart (29 مايو 2011)

*الرد باختصار شديد علي كل هذه الخطب الانشائيه :*
*يوجد شئ اسمه ناموس يا مسلم ..هذا الناموس في الايام السابقة علي مجئ المسيح لم يكن قد اكتمل بعد ...و بحالته هذه لا يمثل الا شريعة اليهود ..و نحن مسيحيين و لسنا يهودا ..فلماذا اتيت تحاسبنا علي الناموس الغير المكتمل الذي هو شريعة اليهود ؟؟؟*
*لكن بمجئ السيد المسيح " اكتمل الناموس بتعاليمه " ..و بسبب فساد بني اسرائيل و ثبوت عدم استحقاقهم لان يكونوا شعب الله المختار و فقدانهم لطهارتهم صاروا غير مخولين بادانة غيرهم من شعوب الارض و تحريمهم كما امرهم الله في القديم لانهم هم ايضا تنجسوا بعبادة اوثان و صاهروا شعوبا وثنية و ابتعدوا عن الرب الههم ...و لهذا ..و لان الجميع زاغوا و فسدوا معا و اعوزهم مجد الله ..ففي ضوء الناموس المكتمل صارت اشياء عديدة كانت تحل للانسان( و بالاخص لبني اسرائيل ) في القديم محرمة عموما ليس فقط علي بني اسرائيل بل و علي كل انسان ايضا مثل القتل و ادانة الاخرين و معاقبة الانسان بيد اخيه الانسان و تعدد الزيجات و الطلاق لاي علة غير الزنا ...و هذا الناموس المكتمل هو شريعتنا نحن المسيحيين و دستورنا الذي نؤمن به و ان كنت تحاسبنا ..فحاسبنا عليه هو و ليس علي سواه .*​


----------



## رجل المستحيل (29 مايو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> يا ريت يا جماعة نلتزم باداب الحوار ونخلي الحوار في هدوء زي عشان نقدر نساعد اخونا
> المسيح قادر ينور عينيك يا اخويا الحبيب رجل المستحيل
> ولو سمحت اقرا الكلام والردود دي مش طريقة بصراحة انك تقعد تنقل لنا على طول كدة


 


اولا شكرا ليك ثانيا كلام ايه اللي بنقله دا شوف مين اللي بينقل وبيجيب مقالات وبياخد كوبي وباست وبيدخلنا في ميه موضوع هو انا اصلا بلحق اتكلم 

شكرا علي ادبك وزوقك بس كدا مش حوار انا مش هينفع ارد علي عشره في وقت واحد وحط نفسك مكاني هرد علي مين ولا مين وكمان بتدخلونا في مواضيع تانيه ملهاش علاقه بالموضوع ولو علي السب والافاظ المبتزله في الكتاب المقدس انا ممكن اعمل زي الاخ وانسخ كلام للصبح بس يا تري هو دا الحوار عندك؟؟؟؟


----------



## تيمو (29 مايو 2011)

> ياريت ترد علي الكلام وكل النصوص وتقولي ازاي يتعامل الرب مع الشعوب بالوحشيه دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



حبيبي رجل المستحيل

أولاً أسألك ... كيف هو عذاب النار ؟ وهل تراه وحشي ؟

وبعدين هأرجع إلك ... يعني بعد ما ترد


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مايو 2011)

*رد على السؤالين اللى وجهههم ليك الأخ مولكا مولكان ......يالا هنبدا من النقطة دىوياريت كل الأخوة الأحباء ينضموا لنقطة البداية دى والبقية تأتى بعدها.*


----------



## رجل المستحيل (29 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *لما انت مش قد الحوار و لا قادر ترد علي اللي بيردوا عليك ...جاي هنا ليه ؟؟؟؟​*
> 
> *انت بتسال و اعضاء المنتدي بيجاوبوك..ايه بقي الغريب و اللي مش هاينفع و اللي انت ما تقدرش عليه ؟؟؟؟*​


 


انا الحمد لله قد الحوار والا مكنتيش جيت واتكلمت بس انا هرضي زمتك انا دلوقتي ارد علي مين  علي سامح ولا علي molka ولا علي كيرلس ولا علي شايمس ولا علي عصام القلب الشجاع ولا رامي فهمي  قولي كدا ارد علي مين فيهم ومستحيل طبعا ارد عليهم كلهم والا هقعد علي الجهاز مش هقوم 
شكرا ليكم وياريت نلتزم بالموضوع وواحد اللي يتحاور


----------



## رجل المستحيل (29 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> حبيبي رجل المستحيل
> 
> أولاً أسألك ... كيف هو عذاب النار ؟ وهل تراه وحشي ؟
> 
> وبعدين هأرجع إلك ... يعني بعد ما ترد


 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله بقت حاجه حلوه خالص ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا عيني علي الحوار دي بقت مسرحيه 
فعلا كلكم شطار يا اعضاء منتدي الكنيسه الكرام هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (29 مايو 2011)

رجل المستحيل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله بقت حاجه حلوه خالص ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا عيني علي الحوار دي بقت مسرحيه
> فعلا كلكم شطار يا اعضاء منتدي الكنيسه الكرام هههههههههههههههههه



مش انتا بتقول وحشي؟

سألتك ، إنتا بتشوف عذاب النار والقبر وحشي؟ 

كلو جواب يا نعم يا لا ... بس ، الشغلة مش صعبة يعني ولا بدها كتابة مواضيع انشاء 

حبيبو لقلبي ، تعال أكسبك على كاسة شاي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 مايو 2011)

*انت بتتهرب اهوه قدمنالك نقطة واحدة من ادعائك ومش عارف تجيب دليلك عليها ونعم مستوى المحاور .......إتفضل ابدا من النقطة اللى طلبها مولكا وأنا ضميت صوتى ليه .....وإلا ستعتبر مفلسا ومجرد ناقل للموضوع كوبى وبيست .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مايو 2011)

هل سوف ترد على اسئلتي ؟


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2011)

يُغلق بسبب قلة أدب الطارح
الرجاء عدم الرد على هذه النوعيات من الأشخاص الذين يأتون للإساءة لا للفهم


----------

